# NFL Pick 'EM 2015-2016



## Cam1

Late making the thread. Same deal as last year and the year before that and the year before that. 

For those who haven't played it's pretty simple. Each week you pick who you think will win each game on the weekly schedule and you get a W for picking correctly and a L for picking incorrectly. Picks are tracked over the course of the 17 week season and who ever has the best record at the end wins. For Sunday night games we pick a score as well, and if correct an L is replaced with a W. The winner of each individual week gets an asterisk next to their name on the standings which is used as a tie breaker should there be a tie at the end of the season.

Because it's such short notice we can just give everyone the first game (obvious who will win that one anyways :b)

Also, the game takes place on two forums (this one and anxiet*space), so if you see any unfamiliar names that is why.


Overall Standings

1. Daveyboy: 34-14 **
2. Kevin001: 33-15 *
3. CWe: 31-17 *
4. Winds: 30-18
4. Cam1: 30-18
6. Alibaba: 29-19
6. Trendsetter: 29-19
8. Chanty83: 27-21
8. Chantellabella: 27-21
8. Whodey85: 27-21
8. SA go0n: 27-21


----------



## Cam1

Template, compliments of Chantellabella: 

Week 1 

Thursday Night:

Steelers @ Patriots --------------> 

Sunday:

Packers @ Bears -----------------> 
Chiefs @ Texans -----------------> 
Browns @ Jets -------------------> 
Colts @ Bills ----------------------> 
Dolphins @ Redskins -------------> 
Panthers @ Jaguars --------------> 
Seahawks @ Rams ---------------> 
Saints @ Cardinals ---------------> 
Lions @ Chargers -----------------> 
Titans @ Buccaneers -------------> 
Bengals @ Raiders ---------------> 
Ravens @ Broncos --------------->

Sunday Night (include score):

Giants @ Cowboys --------------->


Monday Night:

Eagles @ Falcons -----------------> 
Vikings @ 49ers ------------------>


----------



## Cam1

*KC1985's Picks*

Week 1

Thursday Night:

Steelers @ Patriots --------------> Patriots

Sunday:

Packers @ Bears -----------------> Packers
Chiefs @ Texans -----------------> Texans
Browns @ Jets -------------------> Browns
Colts @ Bills ----------------------> Colts
Dolphins @ Redskins -------------> Dolphins
Panthers @ Jaguars --------------> Panthers
Seahawks @ Rams ---------------> Seahawks
Saints @ Cardinals ---------------> Saints
Lions @ Chargers -----------------> Chargers 
Titans @ Buccaneers -------------> Titans (sucks less?)
Bengals @ Raiders ---------------> Bengals
Ravens @ Broncos ---------------> Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):

Giants @ Cowboys ---------------> Giants

Monday Night:

Eagles @ Falcons -----------------> Eagles
Vikings @ 49ers ------------------> 49ers

*Trendsetter's Picks*

Week 1

Thursday Night:

Steelers @ Patriots --------------> Steelers

Sunday:

Packers @ Bears -----------------> Packers
Chiefs @ Texans -----------------> Chiefs
Browns @ Jets -------------------> Jets
Colts @ Bills ----------------------> Colts
Dolphins @ Redskins -------------> Dolphins
Panthers @ Jaguars --------------> Panthers
Seahawks @ Rams ---------------> Seahawks
Saints @ Cardinals ---------------> Saints
Lions @ Chargers -----------------> Lions
Titans @ Buccaneers -------------> Titans
Bengals @ Raiders ---------------> Bengals
Ravens @ Broncos ---------------> Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):

Giants @ Cowboys ---------------> Cowboys, 27-20

Monday Night:

Eagles @ Falcons -----------------> Falcons
Vikings @ 49ers ------------------> 49ers


----------



## Cam1

Week 1 

Thursday Night:

Steelers @ Patriots --------------> Patriots

Sunday:

Packers @ Bears -----------------> Packers
Chiefs @ Texans -----------------> Texans
Browns @ Jets -------------------> Browns
Colts @ Bills ----------------------> Bills
Dolphins @ Redskins -------------> Dolphins
Panthers @ Jaguars --------------> Panthers
Seahawks @ Rams ---------------> Hawks
Saints @ Cardinals ---------------> Cardinals
Lions @ Chargers -----------------> Chargers
Titans @ Buccaneers -------------> Buccaneers
Bengals @ Raiders ---------------> Bengals
Ravens @ Broncos ---------------> Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):

Giants @ Cowboys ---------------> Cowboys 24-14


Monday Night:

Eagles @ Falcons -----------------> Falcons
Vikings @ 49ers ------------------> 49ers


----------



## Winds

NFL Season, we back.

Week 1 

Thursday Night:

Steelers @ Patriots --------------> Patriots

Sunday:

Packers @ Bears -----------------> Packers
Chiefs @ Texans -----------------> Texans
Browns @ Jets -------------------> Jets
Colts @ Bills ----------------------> Bills
Dolphins @ Redskins -------------> Dolphins
Panthers @ Jaguars --------------> Panthers
Seahawks @ Rams ---------------> Seahwaks
Saints @ Cardinals ---------------> Cardinals
Lions @ Chargers -----------------> Chargers
Titans @ Buccaneers -------------> Bucs
Bengals @ Raiders ---------------> Bengals
Ravens @ Broncos --------------->Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):

Giants @ Cowboys ---------------> Cowboys 27-20


Monday Night:

Eagles @ Falcons -----------------> Eagles
Vikings @ 49ers ------------------> 49ers


----------



## Kevin001

Week 1

Thursday Night:

Steelers @ Patriots --------------> Pats

Sunday:

Packers @ Bears -----------------> Packers
Chiefs @ Texans -----------------> Chiefs
Browns @ Jets -------------------> Jets
Colts @ Bills ----------------------> Colts
Dolphins @ Redskins -------------> Miami
Panthers @ Jaguars --------------> Panthers
Seahawks @ Rams ---------------> Seahawks
Saints @ Cardinals ---------------> Arizona
Lions @ Chargers -----------------> Detroit
Titans @ Buccaneers -------------> Bucs
Bengals @ Raiders ---------------> Bengals
Ravens @ Broncos ---------------> Denver

Sunday Night (include score):

Giants @ Cowboys ---------------> Dallas 27-17

Monday Night:

Eagles @ Falcons -----------------> Eagles
Vikings @ 49ers ------------------> 49ers


----------



## WhoDey85

It's back! 

Week 1 

Thursday Night:

Steelers @ Patriots --------------> Pats

Sunday:

Packers @ Bears -----------------> Packers
Chiefs @ Texans -----------------> Chiefs
Browns @ Jets -------------------> Jets
Colts @ Bills ----------------------> Colts
Dolphins @ Redskins -------------> Dolphins
Panthers @ Jaguars --------------> Jaguars
Seahawks @ Rams ---------------> Seahawks
Saints @ Cardinals ---------------> Cardinals
Lions @ Chargers -----------------> Chargers
Titans @ Buccaneers -------------> Buccaneers
Bengals @ Raiders ---------------> Bengals
Ravens @ Broncos ---------------> Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):

Giants @ Cowboys ---------------> Cowboys 24-20


Monday Night:

Eagles @ Falcons -----------------> Eagles
Vikings @ 49ers ------------------> Vikings


----------



## millenniumman75

@Cam1 @WhoDey85 @Kevin001 @Winds
:yay - all y'alls voted for the Bengals!


----------



## Grizzly1321

I want so bad for the Skins to win, but everyone in the thread so far is right. Here comes another LOOOOOOOONNNNNGGGGGG year!


----------



## Grizzly1321

Here's mine:

Week 1 

Thursday Night:

Steelers @ Patriots --------------> Patriots

Sunday:

Packers @ Bears -----------------> Packers
Chiefs @ Texans -----------------> Texans
Browns @ Jets -------------------> Jets
Colts @ Bills ----------------------> Colts
Dolphins @ Redskins -------------> Dolphins 
Panthers @ Jaguars --------------> Panthers
Seahawks @ Rams ---------------> Seahawks
Saints @ Cardinals ---------------> Cardinals
Lions @ Chargers -----------------> Chargers
Titans @ Buccaneers -------------> Bucs
Bengals @ Raiders ---------------> Bengals
Ravens @ Broncos ---------------> Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):

Giants @ Cowboys ---------------> Giants 35-24


Monday Night:

Eagles @ Falcons -----------------> Eagles
Vikings @ 49ers ------------------> 49ers


----------



## Daveyboy

I'm back... Feel free to copy my picks and bask in glory......ha


Week 1 

Thursday Night:

Steelers @ Patriots --------------> Steelers

Sunday:

Packers @ Bears ----------------->Packers 
Chiefs @ Texans -----------------> Chiefs
Browns @ Jets ------------------->Jets 
Colts @ Bills ----------------------> Bills
Dolphins @ Redskins ------------->Dolphins 
Panthers @ Jaguars --------------> Panthers
Seahawks @ Rams ---------------> Seahawks
Saints @ Cardinals ---------------> Cardinals
Lions @ Chargers -----------------> Lions
Titans @ Buccaneers ------------->Titans 
Bengals @ Raiders ---------------> Bengals
Ravens @ Broncos --------------->Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):

Giants @ Cowboys ---------------> Cowboys 34-10


Monday Night:

Eagles @ Falcons ----------------->Falcons 
Vikings @ 49ers ------------------>49ers


----------



## HenDoggy

Week 1 

Thursday Night:

Steelers @ Patriots -------------->Pats

Sunday:

Packers @ Bears ----------------->Packers 
Chiefs @ Texans -----------------> Chiefs
Browns @ Jets ------------------->Browns
Colts @ Bills ---------------------->Colts
Dolphins @ Redskins ------------->Dolphins 
Panthers @ Jaguars -------------->Panthers
Seahawks @ Rams --------------->Seahawks
Saints @ Cardinals --------------->Cardinals
Lions @ Chargers ----------------->Chargers
Titans @ Buccaneers ------------->Titans 
Bengals @ Raiders ---------------> Bengals
Ravens @ Broncos --------------->Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):

Giants @ Cowboys ---------------> Cowboys 14-10


Monday Night:

Eagles @ Falcons ----------------->Eagles
Vikings @ 49ers ------------------>49ers


----------



## Sidhe

Hey there, posting here on behalf of a friend of mine (Chantellabella, and her mother, Chanty85). They're playing seperatley.

Here's their picks.



> *Chantellabella's Picks*
> 
> Week 1
> 
> Thursday Night:
> 
> Steelers @ Patriots --------------> Patriots
> 
> Sunday:
> 
> Packers @ Bears -----------------> Packers
> Chiefs @ Texans -----------------> Chiefs
> Browns @ Jets -------------------> Jets
> Colts @ Bills ----------------------> Colts
> Dolphins @ Redskins -------------> Redskins
> Panthers @ Jaguars --------------> Panthers
> Seahawks @ Rams ---------------> Seahawks
> Saints @ Cardinals ---------------> Saints
> Lions @ Chargers -----------------> Lions
> Titans @ Buccaneers -------------> Titans
> Bengals @ Raiders ---------------> Bengals
> Ravens @ Broncos ---------------> Broncos
> 
> Sunday Night (include score):
> 
> Giants @ Cowboys ---------------> Giants
> 17 giants 13 cowboys
> 
> Monday Night:
> 
> Eagles @ Falcons -----------------> Eagles
> Vikings @ 49ers ------------------> Vikings





> *Chanty85's picks*
> 
> Week 1
> 
> Thursday Night:
> 
> Steelers @ Patriots --------------> Patriots
> 
> Sunday:
> 
> Packers @ Bears -----------------> Packers
> Chiefs @ Texans -----------------> Chiefs
> Browns @ Jets -------------------> Jets
> Colts @ Bills ----------------------> Colts
> Dolphins @ Redskins -------------> Redskins
> Panthers @ Jaguars --------------> Panthers
> Seahawks @ Rams ---------------> Seahawks
> Saints @ Cardinals ---------------> Saints
> Lions @ Chargers -----------------> Lions
> Titans @ Buccaneers -------------> Titans
> Bengals @ Raiders ---------------> Bengals
> Ravens @ Broncos ---------------> Ravens
> 
> Sunday Night (include score):
> 
> Giants @ Cowboys ---------------> Cowboys
> Cowboys 21 giants 10
> 
> Monday Night:
> 
> Eagles @ Falcons -----------------> Eagles
> Vikings @ 49ers ------------------> 49ers


----------



## CWe

Week 1

Thursday Night:

Steelers @ Patriots --------------> Patriots

Sunday:

Packers @ Bears -----------------> Packers
Chiefs @ Texans -----------------> Texans
Browns @ Jets -------------------> Browns
Colts @ Bills ----------------------> Colts
Dolphins @ Redskins -------------> Dolphins
Panthers @ Jaguars --------------> Panthers
Seahawks @ Rams ---------------> Seahawks
Saints @ Cardinals ---------------> Saints
Lions @ Chargers -----------------> Chargers
Titans @ Buccaneers -------------> Buccaneers
Bengals @ Raiders ---------------> Bengals
Ravens @ Broncos ---------------> Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):

Giants @ Cowboys ---------------> Cowboys 20-24


Monday Night:

Eagles @ Falcons -----------------> Falcons
Vikings @ 49ers ------------------> 49ers


----------



## Thedood

Thursday Night:

Steelers @ Patriots --------------> Patriots

Sunday:

Packers @ Bears -----------------> Packers
Chiefs @ Texans -----------------> Chiefs
Browns @ Jets -------------------> Jets
Colts @ Bills ----------------------> Colts
Dolphins @ Redskins -------------> Dolphins
Panthers @ Jaguars --------------> Jaguars
Seahawks @ Rams ---------------> Rams
Saints @ Cardinals ---------------> Cardinals
Lions @ Chargers -----------------> Chargers
Titans @ Buccaneers -------------> Buccaneers
Bengals @ Raiders ---------------> Bengals
Ravens @ Broncos ---------------> Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):

Giants @ Cowboys ---------------> Cowboys 31-13


Monday Night:

Eagles @ Falcons -----------------> Eagles
Vikings @ 49ers ------------------> Vikings


----------



## SA go0n

Week 1 

Thursday Night:

Steelers @ Patriots --------------> Cheating Patsies

Sunday:

Packers @ Bears -----------------> Pack
Chiefs @ Texans -----------------> Texans
Browns @ Jets -------------------> Jets
Colts @ Bills ----------------------> Colts
Dolphins @ Redskins -------------> Dolphins
Panthers @ Jaguars --------------> Panthers
Seahawks @ Rams ---------------> Seahawks
Saints @ Cardinals ---------------> Cardinals
Lions @ Chargers -----------------> Lions
Titans @ Buccaneers -------------> Bucs
Bengals @ Raiders ---------------> Bengals
Ravens @ Broncos --------------->Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):

Giants @ Cowboys ---------------> Cowboys 56-49


Monday Night:

Eagles @ Falcons -----------------> Eagles
Vikings @ 49ers ------------------> 49ers


----------



## nightfly

Week 1 

Thursday Night:

Steelers @ Patriots --------------> Patriots

Sunday:

Packers @ Bears -----------------> Packers
Chiefs @ Texans -----------------> Texans
Browns @ Jets -------------------> Jets
Colts @ Bills ----------------------> Bills
Dolphins @ Redskins -------------> Dolphins
Panthers @ Jaguars --------------> Panthers
Seahawks @ Rams ---------------> Seahawks
Saints @ Cardinals ---------------> Cardinals
Lions @ Chargers -----------------> Chargers
Titans @ Buccaneers -------------> Titans
Bengals @ Raiders ---------------> Bengals
Ravens @ Broncos ---------------> Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):

Giants @ Cowboys ---------------> Cowboys... 31-17


Monday Night:

Eagles @ Falcons -----------------> Eagles
Vikings @ 49ers ------------------> 49ers


----------



## AliBaba

Week 1 

Thursday Night:

Steelers @ Patriots --------------> Patriots

Sunday:

Packers @ Bears -----------------> Packers
Chiefs @ Texans -----------------> Chiefs
Browns @ Jets -------------------> Jets
Colts @ Bills ----------------------> Colts
Dolphins @ Redskins -------------> Dolphins
Panthers @ Jaguars --------------> Panthers
Seahawks @ Rams ---------------> Seahawks
Saints @ Cardinals ---------------> Cardinals
Lions @ Chargers -----------------> Chargers
Titans @ Buccaneers -------------> Buccaneers
Bengals @ Raiders ---------------> Bengals
Ravens @ Broncos ---------------> Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):

Giants @ Cowboys ---------------> Cowboys... 34-24


Monday Night:

Eagles @ Falcons -----------------> Eagles
Vikings @ 49ers ------------------> 49ers


----------



## Daveyboy

Ummmm... The Patriots cheated again... 

I would like credit for picking the Steelers.. Thank you.....haha


----------



## millenniumman75

​
This was from Chantellabella.....

Week 1 ​
Thursday Night:​
Steelers @ Patriots --------------> Patriots​
Sunday:​
Packers @ Bears -----------------> Packers
Chiefs @ Texans -----------------> Chiefs
Browns @ Jets -------------------> Jets
Colts @ Bills ----------------------> Colts
Dolphins @ Redskins -------------> Redskins
Panthers @ Jaguars --------------> Panthers
Seahawks @ Rams ---------------> Seahawks
Saints @ Cardinals ---------------> Saints ( I believe!!!) *angels singing*
Lions @ Chargers -----------------> Lions
Titans @ Buccaneers -------------> Titans
Bengals @ Raiders ---------------> Bengals
Ravens @ Broncos ---------------> Broncos​
Sunday Night (include score): ​
Giants @ Cowboys ---------------> Giants...........Giants 17 , Cowboys 13​
Monday Night:​
Eagles @ Falcons -----------------> Eagles
Vikings @ 49ers ------------------> Vikings​
Chanty85 (Chantellabella's Mom who's 85 years old)​
Week 1 ​
Thursday Night:​
Steelers @ Patriots --------------> Patriots ​
Sunday:​
Packers @ Bears -----------------> Packers 
Chiefs @ Texans -----------------> Chiefs
Browns @ Jets -------------------> Jets
Colts @ Bills ----------------------> Colts
Dolphins @ Redskins -------------> Redskins
Panthers @ Jaguars --------------> Panthers
Seahawks @ Rams ---------------> Seahawks
Saints @ Cardinals ---------------> Saints
Lions @ Chargers -----------------> Lions
Titans @ Buccaneers -------------> Titans
Bengals @ Raiders ---------------> Bengals
Ravens @ Broncos ---------------> Ravens​
Sunday Night (include score):​
Giants @ Cowboys ---------------> Cowboys
Cowboys 21 giants 10​
Monday Night:​
Eagles @ Falcons -----------------> Eagles
Vikings @ 49ers ------------------> 49ers​


----------



## Sidhe

Week 2 template, from Chantellabella, over at the other site.



> Week 2 Template
> 
> Thursday Night:
> 
> Broncos @ Chiefs ------------->
> 
> Sunday:
> 
> Texans @ Panthers ----------->
> 49ers @ Steelers ------------->
> Buccaneers @ Saints --------->
> Lions @ Vikings --------------->
> Cardinals @ Bears ------------>
> Patriots @ Bills ---------------->
> Chargers @ Bengals ---------->
> Titans @ Browns -------------->
> Falcons @ Giants -------------->
> Rams @ Redskins-------------->
> Dolphins @ Jaguars ----------->
> Ravens @ Raiders ------------->
> Cowboys @ Eagles ------------>
> 
> Sunday Night (include score):
> 
> Seahawks @ Packers ---------->
> 
> Monday Night:
> 
> Jets @ Colts -------------------->


And hers and her mothers picks



> *Week 2 Chanty83's Picks *(my mother informed me that she was 83 and not 85)  )
> 
> Thursday Night:
> 
> Broncos @ Chiefs -------------> *Broncos *
> 
> Sunday:
> 
> Texans @ Panthers -----------> *Panthers*
> 49ers @ Steelers -------------> *Steelers *
> Buccaneers @ Saints ---------> *Saints*
> Lions @ Vikings ---------------> *Lions*
> Cardinals @ Bears ------------>*Cardinals *
> Patriots @ Bills ----------------> *Patriots*
> Chargers @ Bengals ----------> *Chargers*
> Titans @ Browns --------------> *Titans*
> Falcons @ Giants -------------->* Giants *
> Rams @ Redskins--------------> *Rams*
> Dolphins @ Jaguars -----------> *Dolphins*
> Ravens @ Raiders -------------> *Ravens*
> Cowboys @ Eagles ------------> *Eagles *
> 
> Sunday Night (include score):
> 
> Seahawks @ Packers ----------> *Packers 28 * Seahawks 21
> 
> Monday Night:
> 
> Jets @ Colts --------------------> *Colts *





> *Week 2 Chantellabella's Picks*
> 
> Thursday Night:
> 
> Broncos @ Chiefs -------------> *Chiefs*
> 
> Sunday:
> 
> Texans @ Panthers -----------> *Panthers *
> 49ers @ Steelers -------------> *Steelers *
> Buccaneers @ Saints ---------> *Saints*
> Lions @ Vikings ---------------> *Lions*
> Cardinals @ Bears ------------>*Cardinals *
> Patriots @ Bills ----------------> *Patriots*
> Chargers @ Bengals ----------> *Chargers*
> Titans @ Browns --------------> *Titans*
> Falcons @ Giants --------------> *Giants*
> Rams @ Redskins--------------> *Rams*
> Dolphins @ Jaguars -----------> *Dolphins*
> Ravens @ Raiders -------------> *Ravens*
> Cowboys @ Eagles ------------> *Eagles*
> 
> Sunday Night (include score):
> 
> Seahawks @ Packers ----------> *Seahawks 28* Packers 21
> 
> Monday Night:
> 
> Jets @ Colts --------------------> *Jets*


----------



## Cam1

Thanks^! Will update tomorrow. 

Week 2 Template

Thursday Night:

Broncos @ Chiefs -------------> Chiefs

Sunday:

Texans @ Panthers -----------> Panthers
49ers @ Steelers -------------> Steelers
Buccaneers @ Saints ---------> Saints
Lions @ Vikings ---------------> Vikings
Cardinals @ Bears ------------> Cardinals
Patriots @ Bills ----------------> Patriots
Chargers @ Bengals ----------> Bengals
Titans @ Browns --------------> Titans
Falcons @ Giants --------------> Giants
Rams @ Redskins--------------> Rams
Dolphins @ Jaguars -----------> Dolphins
Ravens @ Raiders -------------> Ravens
Cowboys @ Eagles ------------> Eagles

Sunday Night (include score):

Seahawks @ Packers ----------> Packers 27-21

Monday Night:

Jets @ Colts --------------------> Colts


----------



## Kevin001

Thursday Night:

Broncos @ Chiefs -------------> Denver

Sunday:

Texans @ Panthers -----------> Panthers
49ers @ Steelers -------------> Steelers
Buccaneers @ Saints ---------> Saints
Lions @ Vikings ---------------> Lions
Cardinals @ Bears ------------> Cardinals
Patriots @ Bills ----------------> Patriots
Chargers @ Bengals ----------> Bengals
Titans @ Browns --------------> Titans
Falcons @ Giants --------------> Falcons
Rams @ Redskins--------------> Rams
Dolphins @ Jaguars -----------> Dolphins
Ravens @ Raiders -------------> Ravens
Cowboys @ Eagles ------------> Cowboys

Sunday Night (include score):

Seahawks @ Packers ----------> Packers 24-21

Monday Night:

Jets @ Colts --------------------> Colts


----------



## Sidhe

Picks from Trendsetter.



> Week 2 Template
> 
> Thursday Night:
> 
> Broncos @ Chiefs -------------> *Broncos*
> 
> Sunday:
> 
> Texans @ Panthers -----------> *Panthers*
> 49ers @ Steelers -------------> *Steelers*
> Buccaneers @ Saints ---------> *Saints*
> Lions @ Vikings ---------------> *Lions*
> Cardinals @ Bears ------------> *Cardinals*
> Patriots @ Bills ----------------> *Patriots*
> Chargers @ Bengals ----------> *Chargers*
> Titans @ Browns --------------> *Titans*
> Falcons @ Giants --------------> *Falcons*
> Rams @ Redskins--------------> *Rams*
> Dolphins @ Jaguars -----------> *Dolphins*
> Ravens @ Raiders -------------> *Ravens*
> Cowboys @ Eagles ------------> *Cowboys*
> 
> Sunday Night (include score):
> 
> Seahawks @ Packers ----------> *Seahawks, 21-14*
> 
> Monday Night:
> 
> Jets @ Colts --------------------> *Colts*


----------



## Daveyboy

Week 2 .. skilled guesses.....

Thursday Night:

Broncos @ Chiefs -------------> Chiefs

Sunday:

Texans @ Panthers -----------> Panthers
49ers @ Steelers -------------> Steelers
Buccaneers @ Saints ---------> Saints
Lions @ Vikings ---------------> Lions
Cardinals @ Bears ------------> Cardinals
Patriots @ Bills ----------------> Bills
Chargers @ Bengals ----------> Chargers
Titans @ Browns --------------> Titans
Falcons @ Giants --------------> Falcons
Rams @ Redskins--------------> Rams
Dolphins @ Jaguars -----------> Dolphins
Ravens @ Raiders -------------> Ravens
Cowboys @ Eagles ------------> Cowboys

Sunday Night (include score):

Seahawks @ Packers ----------> Seahawks 37-33

Monday Night:

Jets @ Colts --------------------> Jets!!!


----------



## WhoDey85

Thursday Night:

Broncos @ Chiefs -------------> Chiefs

Sunday:

Texans @ Panthers -----------> Panthers
49ers @ Steelers -------------> Steelers
Buccaneers @ Saints ---------> Saints
Lions @ Vikings ---------------> Lions
Cardinals @ Bears ------------> Cardinals
Patriots @ Bills ----------------> Patriots
Chargers @ Bengals ----------> Bengals 
Titans @ Browns --------------> Titans
Falcons @ Giants --------------> Giants
Rams @ Redskins--------------> Rams
Dolphins @ Jaguars -----------> Dolphins
Ravens @ Raiders -------------> Ravens
Cowboys @ Eagles ------------> Eagles

Sunday Night (include score):

Seahawks @ Packers ----------> Seahawks 24-23

Monday Night:

Jets @ Colts -------------------->Colts


----------



## SA go0n

Week 2 Template

Thursday Night:

Broncos @ Chiefs -------------> Broncos

Sunday:

Texans @ Panthers -----------> Texans
49ers @ Steelers -------------> Steelers
Buccaneers @ Saints ---------> Saints
Lions @ Vikings ---------------> Lions
Cardinals @ Bears ------------> Cardinals
Patriots @ Bills ----------------> Bills Mafia
Chargers @ Bengals ----------> Chargers
Titans @ Browns --------------> Titans
Falcons @ Giants --------------> Falcons
Rams @ Redskins--------------> Rams
Dolphins @ Jaguars -----------> Dolphins
Ravens @ Raiders -------------> Ravens
Cowboys @ Eagles ------------> Cowboys

Sunday Night (include score):

Seahawks @ Packers ----------> Packers 35-7

Monday Night:

Jets @ Colts --------------------> Colts


----------



## AliBaba

Week 2 Template

Thursday Night:

Broncos @ Chiefs -------------> Chiefs

Sunday:

Texans @ Panthers -----------> Panthers
49ers @ Steelers -------------> Steelers
Buccaneers @ Saints ---------> Saints
Lions @ Vikings ---------------> Vikings
Cardinals @ Bears ------------> Cardinals
Patriots @ Bills ----------------> Bills 
Chargers @ Bengals ----------> Bengals
Titans @ Browns --------------> Titans
Falcons @ Giants --------------> Giants
Rams @ Redskins--------------> Redskins
Dolphins @ Jaguars -----------> Dolphins
Ravens @ Raiders -------------> Ravens
Cowboys @ Eagles ------------> Eagles

Sunday Night (include score):

Seahawks @ Packers ----------> Packers 24-21

Monday Night:

Jets @ Colts --------------------> Colts


----------



## Cam1

Week 1 Results: 

1. Daveyboy: 13-3
1. Hendoggy: 13-3
1. The Pessimistic Squirrel: 13-3
4. Trendsetter: 12-4
4. Cam1: 12-4
4. Winds: 12-4
4. Alibaba: 12-4
8. Kevin001: 11-5
8. Thedood: 11-5
10. Whodey85: 10-6
10. Grizzly1321: 10-6
10. Chanty85: 10-6
10. CWe: 10-6
10. SA Go0n: 10-6
15. KC1985: 9-7
16. Chantellabella: 8-8


----------



## Winds

Week 2

Thursday Night:

Broncos @ Chiefs -------------> Broncos

Sunday:

Texans @ Panthers -----------> Panthers
49ers @ Steelers -------------> Steelers
Buccaneers @ Saints ---------> Saints
Lions @ Vikings ---------------> Lions
Cardinals @ Bears ------------> Bears
Patriots @ Bills ----------------> Bills
Chargers @ Bengals ----------> Bengals
Titans @ Browns --------------> Titans
Falcons @ Giants --------------> Giants
Rams @ Redskins--------------> Rams
Dolphins @ Jaguars -----------> Dolphins
Ravens @ Raiders -------------> Ravens
Cowboys @ Eagles ------------> Cowboys

Sunday Night (include score):

Seahawks @ Packers ----------> Packers 31 - 20

Monday Night:

Jets @ Colts --------------------> Colts


----------



## CWe

Week 2 Template

Thursday Night:

Broncos @ Chiefs -------------> Chiefs

Sunday:

Texans @ Panthers -----------> Panthers
49ers @ Steelers -------------> Steelers
Buccaneers @ Saints ---------> Saints
Lions @ Vikings ---------------> Lions
Cardinals @ Bears ------------> Cardinals
Patriots @ Bills ----------------> Patriots
Chargers @ Bengals ----------> Chargers
Titans @ Browns --------------> Titans
Falcons @ Giants --------------> Falcons
Rams @ Redskins--------------> Rams
Dolphins @ Jaguars -----------> Dolphins
Ravens @ Raiders -------------> Ravens
Cowboys @ Eagles ------------> Cowboys

Sunday Night (include score):

Seahawks @ Packers ----------> Packers 26-22

Monday Night:

Jets @ Colts --------------------> Colts


----------



## Daveyboy

Omg. It's gonna be an ugly week 2. :cry


----------



## Cam1

Lots of upsets. Here's week 3:

Week 3 Template 

Thursday Night: 

Redskins @ Giants -------------> 

Sunday:

Falcons @ Cowboys -----------> 
Colts @ Titans -----------------> 
Raiders @ Browns -------------> 
Bengals @ Ravens -------------> 
Jaguars @ Patriots -------------> 
Saints @ Panthers -------------> 
Eagles @ Jets-------------------> 
Buccaners @ Texans-----------> 
Chargers @ Vikings ------------> 
Steelers @ Rams----------------> 
49ers @ Cardinals --------------> 
Bills @ Dolphins ----------------> 
Bears @ Seahawks -------------> 

Sunday Night (include score):

Broncos @ Lions ---------------> 

Monday Night:

Chiefs @ Packers -------------->


----------



## SA go0n

I imagine week 2 did a number on everyone's survivor pool. :crying:


----------



## CWe

Week 3 

Thursday Night: 

Redskins @ Giants -------------> Giants

Sunday:

Falcons @ Cowboys -----------> Falcons
Colts @ Titans -----------------> Colts
Raiders @ Browns -------------> Raiders
Bengals @ Ravens -------------> Ravens
Jaguars @ Patriots -------------> Patriots
Saints @ Panthers -------------> Panthers
Eagles @ Jets-------------------> Eagles
Buccaners @ Texans-----------> Texans
Chargers @ Vikings ------------> Chargers
Steelers @ Rams----------------> Steelers
49ers @ Cardinals --------------> Cardinals
Bills @ Dolphins ----------------> Bills
Bears @ Seahawks -------------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Broncos @ Lions ---------------> Broncos 21-13

Monday Night:

Chiefs @ Packers --------------> Packers


----------



## Kevin001

Week 3

Thursday Night:

Redskins @ Giants -------------> Giants

Sunday:

Falcons @ Cowboys -----------> Falcons
Colts @ Titans -----------------> Colts
Raiders @ Browns -------------> Raiders
Bengals @ Ravens -------------> Ravens
Jaguars @ Patriots -------------> Patriots
Saints @ Panthers -------------> Saints
Eagles @ Jets-------------------> Jets
Buccaners @ Texans-----------> Texans
Chargers @ Vikings ------------> Vikings
Steelers @ Rams----------------> Steelers
49ers @ Cardinals --------------> Cardinals
Bills @ Dolphins ----------------> Bills
Bears @ Seahawks -------------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Broncos @ Lions ---------------> Broncos 27-17

Monday Night:

Chiefs @ Packers --------------> Packers


----------



## SA go0n

Week 3 Template 

Thursday Night: 

Redskins @ Giants -------------> Redskins

Sunday:

Falcons @ Cowboys -----------> Falcons
Colts @ Titans -----------------> Titans
Raiders @ Browns -------------> Browns
Bengals @ Ravens -------------> Bengals
Jaguars @ Patriots -------------> Pats 
Saints @ Panthers -------------> Panthers 
Eagles @ Jets-------------------> Jets
Buccaners @ Texans-----------> Texans
Chargers @ Vikings ------------> Vikings
Steelers @ Rams----------------> Steelers
49ers @ Cardinals --------------> Cardinals 
Bills @ Dolphins ----------------> Bills
Bears @ Seahawks -------------> Seahags

Sunday Night (include score):

Broncos @ Lions ---------------> Lions 14-13

Monday Night:

Chiefs @ Packers --------------> Packers


----------



## AliBaba

Thursday Night: 

Redskins @ Giants -------------> Giants

Sunday:

Falcons @ Cowboys -----------> Cowboys
Colts @ Titans -----------------> Colts
Raiders @ Browns -------------> Browns
Bengals @ Ravens -------------> Ravens
Jaguars @ Patriots -------------> Pats 
Saints @ Panthers -------------> Panthers 
Eagles @ Jets-------------------> Jets
Buccaners @ Texans-----------> Texans
Chargers @ Vikings ------------> Vikings
Steelers @ Rams----------------> Rams
49ers @ Cardinals --------------> Cardinals 
Bills @ Dolphins ----------------> Dolphins
Bears @ Seahawks -------------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Broncos @ Lions ---------------> Broncos 25-24

Monday Night:

Chiefs @ Packers --------------> Packers (Will be at Lambeau for this game so it's a must win as far as I'm concerned. A loss would result in me being really angry or something like that...lol.)


----------



## Cam1

Week 3 Template 

Thursday Night: 

Redskins @ Giants -------------> Giants

Sunday:

Falcons @ Cowboys -----------> Falcons
Colts @ Titans -----------------> Colts
Raiders @ Browns -------------> Browns
Bengals @ Ravens -------------> Bengals
Jaguars @ Patriots -------------> Patriots
Saints @ Panthers -------------> Panthers
Eagles @ Jets-------------------> Jets
Buccaners @ Texans-----------> Buccaneers 
Chargers @ Vikings ------------> Chargers
Steelers @ Rams----------------> Steelers
49ers @ Cardinals --------------> Cardinals
Bills @ Dolphins ----------------> Bills
Bears @ Seahawks -------------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Broncos @ Lions ---------------> Lions 24-21

Monday Night:

Chiefs @ Packers --------------> Packers


----------



## Daveyboy

Week 3 Template 

Thursday Night: 

Redskins @ Giants -------------> Giants

Sunday:

Falcons @ Cowboys -----------> Falcons
Colts @ Titans -----------------> Colts
Raiders @ Browns -------------> Raiders
Bengals @ Ravens -------------> Bengals
Jaguars @ Patriots -------------> Patriots
Saints @ Panthers -------------> Panthers
Eagles @ Jets-------------------> Jets
Buccaners @ Texans-----------> Texans
Chargers @ Vikings ------------> Chargers
Steelers @ Rams----------------> Steelers
49ers @ Cardinals -------------->Cardinals 
Bills @ Dolphins ----------------> Bills
Bears @ Seahawks -------------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Broncos @ Lions ---------------> Broncos. 24-17

Monday Night:

Chiefs @ Packers -------------->Packers


----------



## Winds

Week 3

Thursday Night: 

Redskins @ Giants -------------> Giants

Sunday:

Falcons @ Cowboys -----------> Cowboys
Colts @ Titans -----------------> Colts
Raiders @ Browns -------------> Browns
Bengals @ Ravens -------------> Ravens
Jaguars @ Patriots -------------> Patriots
Saints @ Panthers -------------> Panthers
Eagles @ Jets-------------------> Jets
Buccaners @ Texans-----------> Texans
Chargers @ Vikings ------------> Vikings
Steelers @ Rams----------------> Steelers
49ers @ Cardinals --------------> Cardinals
Bills @ Dolphins ----------------> Bills
Bears @ Seahawks -------------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Broncos @ Lions ---------------> Broncos 31-23

Monday Night:

Chiefs @ Packers --------------> Packers


----------



## WhoDey85

Thursday Night: 

Redskins @ Giants -------------> Giants

Sunday:

Falcons @ Cowboys -----------> Falcons
Colts @ Titans -----------------> Colts
Raiders @ Browns -------------> Browns
Bengals @ Ravens -------------> Bengals
Jaguars @ Patriots -------------> Patriots
Saints @ Panthers -------------> Panthers
Eagles @ Jets-------------------> Jets
Buccaners @ Texans-----------> Texans
Chargers @ Vikings ------------> Chargers
Steelers @ Rams----------------> Steelers
49ers @ Cardinals --------------> Cardinals
Bills @ Dolphins ----------------> Dolphins
Bears @ Seahawks -------------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Broncos @ Lions ---------------> Lions 28-27

Monday Night:

Chiefs @ Packers --------------> Packers


----------



## Cam1

*Week 2 Results:*

1. Kevin001: 9-7
2. Trendsetter: 8-8
3. Cam1: 7-9
3. Daveyboy: 7-9
3. Alibaba: 7-9
3. CWe: 7-9
7. Chanty85: 6-10
7. Chantellabella: 6-10
7. Whodey85: 6-10
7. SA go0n: 6-10
7. Winds: 6-10

*Week 3 Results:*

1. CWe: 14-2
1. Daveyboy: 14-2
3. Kevin001: 13-3
3. Chantellabella: 13-3
5. Winds: 12-4
6. SA go0n: 11-5
6. Cam1: 11-5
6. Whodey85: 11-5
6. Chanty85: 11-5
10. Alibaba: 10-6
11. Trendsetter: 9-7

*Week 4 Template:
*
Bye: Patriots, Titans

Thursday Night:

Ravens @ Steelers --------->

Sunday:

Jets @ Dolphins ------------> 
Jaguars @ Colts-------------> 
Giants @ Bills --------------> 
Panthers @ Bucs -----------> 
Eagles @ Redskins ---------> 
Raiders @ Bears ------------> 
Texans @ Falcons ----------> 
Chiefs @ Bengals -----------> 
Browns @ Chargers---------> 
Packers @ 49ers-------------> 
Rams @ Cardinals ----------> 
Vikings @ Broncos ---------->

Sunday Night (include score):

Cowboys @ Saints ----------->

Monday Night:

Lions @ Seahawks ------------>


----------



## Cam1

*Trendsetter's Picks*

Week 4 Template

Thursday Night:

Ravens @ Steelers ---------> Ravens

Sunday:

Jets @ Dolphins ------------> Jets
Jaguars @ Colts-------------> Colts
Giants @ Bills --------------> Bills
Panthers @ Bucs -----------> Panthers
Eagles @ Redskins ---------> Eagles
Raiders @ Bears ------------> Raiders
Texans @ Falcons ----------> Falcons
Chiefs @ Bengals -----------> Bengals
Browns @ Chargers---------> Chargers
Packers @ 49ers-------------> Packers
Rams @ Cardinals ----------> Cardinals
Vikings @ Broncos ----------> Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):

Cowboys @ Saints -----------> Saints, 27-24

Monday Night:

Lions @ Seahawks ------------> Seahawks

__________________________________________

*Chantellabella's Picks*

Thursday Night:

Ravens @ Steelers ---------> Ravens

Sunday:

Jets @ Dolphins ------------> Dolphins
Jaguars @ Colts-------------> Colts
Giants @ Bills --------------> Bills 
Panthers @ Bucs -----------> Panthers 
Eagles @ Redskins ---------> Redskins 
Raiders @ Bears ------------> Raiders 
Texans @ Falcons ----------> Falcons 
Chiefs @ Bengals -----------> Bengals
Browns @ Chargers---------> Chargers 
Packers @ 49ers-------------> Packers
Rams @ Cardinals ----------> Cardinals
Vikings @ Broncos ----------> Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):

Cowboys @ Saints -----------> Saints 19 13

Monday Night:

Lions @ Seahawks ------------> Lions

*
Chanty83's Picks:*

Thursday Night:

Ravens @ Steelers ---------> Ravens

Sunday:

Jets @ Dolphins ------------> Dolphins
Jaguars @ Colts-------------> Colts
Giants @ Bills --------------> Giants 
Panthers @ Bucs -----------> Panthers 
Eagles @ Redskins ---------> Redskins 
Raiders @ Bears ------------> Raiders 
Texans @ Falcons ----------> Falcons 
Chiefs @ Bengals -----------> Bengals
Browns @ Chargers---------> Chargers 
Packers @ 49ers-------------> Packers
Rams @ Cardinals ----------> Cardinals
Vikings @ Broncos ----------> Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):

Cowboys @ Saints -----------> Saints 28 21

Monday Night:

Lions @ Seahawks ------------> Seahawks


----------



## Cam1

*Overall Standings*

1. Daveyboy: 34-14 **
2. Kevin001: 33-15 *
3. CWe: 31-17 *
4. Winds: 30-18
4. Cam1: 30-18
6. Alibaba: 29-19
6. Trendsetter: 29-19
8. Chanty83: 27-21
8. Chantellabella: 27-21
8. Whodey85: 27-21
8. SA go0n: 27-21


----------



## Cam1

Let me know if I made any mistakes. Gets confusing calculating two different weeks at the same time, and I'm exhausted.


----------



## Cam1

Thursday Night:

Ravens @ Steelers ---------> Steelers

Sunday:

Jets @ Dolphins ------------> Jets
Jaguars @ Colts-------------> Colts
Giants @ Bills --------------> Bills
Panthers @ Bucs -----------> Panthers
Eagles @ Redskins ---------> Eagles
Raiders @ Bears ------------> Raiders
Texans @ Falcons ----------> Falcons
Chiefs @ Bengals -----------> Bengals
Browns @ Chargers---------> Chargers
Packers @ 49ers-------------> Packers
Rams @ Cardinals ----------> Cardinals
Vikings @ Broncos ----------> Vikings

Sunday Night (include score):

Cowboys @ Saints -----------> Cowboys 23-17

Monday Night:

Lions @ Seahawks ------------> Seahawks


----------



## Kevin001

Thursday Night:

Ravens @ Steelers ---------> Ravens 

Sunday:

Jets @ Dolphins ------------> Jets 
Jaguars @ Colts-------------> Colts
Giants @ Bills --------------> Giants
Panthers @ Bucs -----------> Panthers
Eagles @ Redskins ---------> Eagles
Raiders @ Bears ------------> Raiders
Texans @ Falcons ----------> Falcons
Chiefs @ Bengals -----------> Bengals
Browns @ Chargers---------> Chargers
Packers @ 49ers-------------> Packers
Rams @ Cardinals ----------> Cardinals
Vikings @ Broncos ----------> Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):

Cowboys @ Saints -----------> Saints 23-20

Monday Night:

Lions @ Seahawks ------------> Seahawks


----------



## Winds

Week 4:

Bye: Patriots, Titans

Thursday Night:

Ravens @ Steelers ---------> Steelers

Sunday:

Jets @ Dolphins ------------> Jets
Jaguars @ Colts-------------> Colts
Giants @ Bills --------------> Bills
Panthers @ Bucs -----------> Panthers
Eagles @ Redskins ---------> Eagles
Raiders @ Bears ------------> Raiders
Texans @ Falcons ----------> Falcons
Chiefs @ Bengals -----------> Bengals
Browns @ Chargers---------> Chargers
Packers @ 49ers-------------> Packers
Rams @ Cardinals ----------> Cardinals
Vikings @ Broncos ----------> Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):

Cowboys @ Saints -----------> Cowboys (24-20)

Monday Night:

Lions @ Seahawks ------------> Seahawks


----------



## Daveyboy

Week 4 Template 

Thursday Night:

Ravens @ Steelers ---------> Steelers

Sunday:

Jets @ Dolphins ------------> Jets
Jaguars @ Colts-------------> Colts
Giants @ Bills --------------> Bills
Panthers @ Bucs -----------> Panthers
Eagles @ Redskins ---------> Eagles
Raiders @ Bears ------------> Raiders
Texans @ Falcons ----------> Falcons
Chiefs @ Bengals -----------> Bengals
Browns @ Chargers---------> Chargers
Packers @ 49ers-------------> Packers
Rams @ Cardinals ----------> Cardinals
Vikings @ Broncos ----------> Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):

Cowboys @ Saints -----------> Cowboys. 20-10

Monday Night:

Lions @ Seahawks ------------> Seahawks


----------



## AliBaba

Week 4:

Bye: Patriots, Titans

Thursday Night:

Ravens @ Steelers ---------> Ravens

Sunday:

Jets @ Dolphins ------------> Jets
Jaguars @ Colts-------------> Colts
Giants @ Bills --------------> Bills
Panthers @ Bucs -----------> Panthers
Eagles @ Redskins ---------> Eagles
Raiders @ Bears ------------> Raiders
Texans @ Falcons ----------> Falcons
Chiefs @ Bengals -----------> Bengals
Browns @ Chargers---------> Chargers
Packers @ 49ers-------------> Packers
Rams @ Cardinals ----------> Cardinals
Vikings @ Broncos ----------> Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):

Cowboys @ Saints -----------> Saints 24-21

Monday Night:

Lions @ Seahawks ------------> Seahawks


----------



## SA go0n

Thursday Night:

Ravens @ Steelers ---------> Ravens 

Sunday:

Jets @ Dolphins ------------> Jets
Jaguars @ Colts-------------> Colts 
Giants @ Bills --------------> Bills
Panthers @ Bucs -----------> Panthers
Eagles @ Redskins ---------> Redskins
Raiders @ Bears ------------> Raiders
Texans @ Falcons ----------> Falcons
Chiefs @ Bengals -----------> Bengals
Browns @ Chargers---------> Chargers
Packers @ 49ers-------------> Packers 
Rams @ Cardinals ----------> Cardinals
Vikings @ Broncos ----------> Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):

Cowboys @ Saints -----------> Saints 35-14

Monday Night:

Lions @ Seahawks ------------> Seahags


----------



## CWe

Week 4

Thursday Night:

Ravens @ Steelers ---------> Ravens

Sunday:

Jets @ Dolphins ------------> Dolphins
Jaguars @ Colts-------------> Colts
Giants @ Bills --------------> Bills
Panthers @ Bucs -----------> Panthers
Eagles @ Redskins ---------> Eagles
Raiders @ Bears ------------> Raiders
Texans @ Falcons ----------> Falcons
Chiefs @ Bengals -----------> Bengals
Browns @ Chargers---------> Chargers
Packers @ 49ers-------------> Packers
Rams @ Cardinals ----------> Cardinals
Vikings @ Broncos ----------> Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):

Cowboys @ Saints -----------> Saints 31-22

Monday Night:

Lions @ Seahawks ------------> Seahawks


----------



## WhoDey85

Thursday Night:

Ravens @ Steelers ---------> Ravens

Sunday:

Jets @ Dolphins ------------> Jets
Jaguars @ Colts-------------> Colts
Giants @ Bills --------------> Bills
Panthers @ Bucs -----------> Panthers
Eagles @ Redskins ---------> Eagles
Raiders @ Bears ------------> Raiders
Texans @ Falcons ----------> Falcons
Chiefs @ Bengals -----------> Bengals
Browns @ Chargers---------> Chargers
Packers @ 49ers-------------> Packers
Rams @ Cardinals ----------> Cardinals
Vikings @ Broncos ----------> Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):

Cowboys @ Saints -----------> Saints 17-13

Monday Night:

Lions @ Seahawks ------------> Seahawks


----------



## Cam1

*Week 5:*

Thursday Night:

Colts @ Texans ------------->

Sunday:

Bears @ Chiefs --------------> 
Seahawks @ Bengals --------> 
Redskins @ Falcons ----------> 
Jaguars @ Bucs ---------------> 
Saints @ Eagles----------------> 
Browns @ Ravens -------------> 
Rams @ Packers---------------> 
Bills @ Titans ------------------> 
Cardinals @ Lions--------------> 
Patriots @ Cowboys------------> 
Broncos @ Raiders ------------>

Sunday Night (include score):

49ers @ Giants ----------------->

Monday Night:

Steelers @ Chargers ---------->


----------



## WhoDey85

Week 5:

Thursday Night:

Colts @ Texans -------------> Colts

Sunday:

Bears @ Chiefs --------------> Chiefs
Seahawks @ Bengals --------> Bengals
Redskins @ Falcons ----------> Falcons
Jaguars @ Bucs ---------------> Bucs
Saints @ Eagles----------------> Eagles
Browns @ Ravens -------------> Ravens
Rams @ Packers---------------> Packers
Bills @ Titans ------------------> Bills
Cardinals @ Lions--------------> Cardinals
Patriots @ Cowboys------------> Pats
Broncos @ Raiders ------------> Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):

49ers @ Giants -----------------> Giants 27-6

Monday Night:

Steelers @ Chargers ----------> Chargers


----------



## Daveyboy

Week 5:

Thursday Night:

Colts @ Texans ------------->Colts

Sunday:

Bears @ Chiefs --------------> Chiefs
Seahawks @ Bengals --------> Seahawks
Redskins @ Falcons ----------> Falcons
Jaguars @ Bucs ---------------> Bucs
Saints @ Eagles----------------> Eagles
Browns @ Ravens -------------> Ravens
Rams @ Packers---------------> Packers
Bills @ Titans ------------------> Bills
Cardinals @ Lions-------------->Cardinals 
Patriots @ Cowboys------------>Patriots 
Broncos @ Raiders ------------>Broncos 

Sunday Night (include score):

49ers @ Giants -----------------> Giants (YuK) 34-17

Monday Night:

Steelers @ Chargers ---------->Chargers


----------



## Cam1

Week 5:

Thursday Night:

Colts @ Texans -------------> Colts

Sunday:

Bears @ Chiefs --------------> Chiefs
Seahawks @ Bengals --------> Bengals
Redskins @ Falcons ----------> Falcons
Jaguars @ Bucs ---------------> Jaguars
Saints @ Eagles----------------> Eagles
Browns @ Ravens -------------> Ravens
Rams @ Packers---------------> Packers
Bills @ Titans ------------------> Bills
Cardinals @ Lions--------------> Cardinals
Patriots @ Cowboys------------> Patriots
Broncos @ Raiders ------------> Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):

49ers @ Giants -----------------> Giants 16-13

Monday Night:

Steelers @ Chargers ----------> Steelers


----------



## Kevin001

Week 5:

Thursday Night:

Colts @ Texans -------------> Colts

Sunday:

Bears @ Chiefs --------------> Chiefs
Seahawks @ Bengals --------> Seattle 
Redskins @ Falcons ----------> Falcons
Jaguars @ Bucs ---------------> Bucs
Saints @ Eagles----------------> Eagles
Browns @ Ravens -------------> Ravens
Rams @ Packers---------------> Packers
Bills @ Titans ------------------> Bills
Cardinals @ Lions--------------> Cardinals
Patriots @ Cowboys------------> Patriots
Broncos @ Raiders ------------> Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):

49ers @ Giants -----------------> Giants 24-14

Monday Night:

Steelers @ Chargers ----------> Chargers


----------



## SA go0n

Colts @ Texans -------------> Texans

Sunday:

Bears @ Chiefs --------------> Chefs 
Seahawks @ Bengals --------> Bengals
Redskins @ Falcons ----------> Falcons
Jaguars @ Bucs ---------------> Jags
Saints @ Eagles----------------> Eagles
Browns @ Ravens -------------> Ravens
Rams @ Packers---------------> Packers 
Bills @ Titans ------------------> Bills
Cardinals @ Lions--------------> Lions
Patriots @ Cowboys------------> Patsies
Broncos @ Raiders ------------> Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):

49ers @ Giants -----------------> Giants 63-0

Monday Night:

Steelers @ Chargers ----------> Steelers


----------



## AliBaba

Colts @ Texans -------------> Texans

Sunday:

Bears @ Chiefs --------------> Cheifs 
Seahawks @ Bengals --------> Bengals
Redskins @ Falcons ----------> Falcons
Jaguars @ Bucs ---------------> Bucs
Saints @ Eagles----------------> Eagles
Browns @ Ravens -------------> Ravens
Rams @ Packers---------------> Packers 
Bills @ Titans ------------------> Bills
Cardinals @ Lions--------------> Cardinals
Patriots @ Cowboys------------> Pats
Broncos @ Raiders ------------> Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):

49ers @ Giants -----------------> Giants 27-17

Monday Night:

Steelers @ Chargers ----------> Chargers


----------



## WhoDey85

Switch my Colts pick to the Texans. Luck ain't playing again. There goes my SAS fantasy team.


----------



## CWe

*Week 5:*

Thursday Night:

Colts @ Texans -------------> Colts

Sunday:

Bears @ Chiefs --------------> Chiefs
Seahawks @ Bengals --------> Seahawks
Redskins @ Falcons ----------> Falcons
Jaguars @ Bucs ---------------> Jaguars
Saints @ Eagles----------------> Eagles
Browns @ Ravens -------------> Ravens
Rams @ Packers---------------> Packers
Bills @ Titans ------------------> Bills
Cardinals @ Lions--------------> Cardinals
Patriots @ Cowboys------------> Patriots
Broncos @ Raiders ------------> Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):

49ers @ Giants -----------------> Giants 20-10

Monday Night:

Steelers @ Chargers ---------->Steelers


----------



## Winds

Week 5:

Thursday Night:

Colts @ Texans -------------> Colts

Sunday:

Bears @ Chiefs --------------> Chiefs
Seahawks @ Bengals --------> Seahawks
Redskins @ Falcons ----------> Falcons
Jaguars @ Bucs ---------------> Bucs
Saints @ Eagles----------------> Saints
Browns @ Ravens -------------> Ravens
Rams @ Packers---------------> Packers
Bills @ Titans ------------------> Bills
Cardinals @ Lions--------------> Cardinals
Patriots @ Cowboys------------> Patriots
Broncos @ Raiders ------------> Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):

49ers @ Giants -----------------> Giants (24 - 20)

Monday Night:

Steelers @ Chargers ----------> Chargers


----------



## Sidhe

Picks from Chantellabella and Chanty83



> *Week 5 Chanty83*
> 
> Bye: Panthers, Dolphins, Lions, Jets
> 
> Thursday Night:
> 
> Colts @ Texans -------------> *Colts *
> 
> Sunday:
> 
> Bears @ Chiefs --------------> *Chiefs*
> Seahawks @ Bengals --------> *Bengals*
> Redskins @ Falcons ----------> *Falcons*
> Jaguars @ Bucs ---------------> *Bucs*
> Saints @ Eagles----------------> *Saints*
> Browns @ Ravens -------------> *Ravens*
> Rams @ Packers---------------> *Packers*
> Bills @ Titans ------------------> *Bills *
> Cardinals @ Lions--------------> *Cardinals *
> Patriots @ Cowboys------------> *Patriots*
> Broncos @ Raiders ------------> *Broncos*
> 
> Sunday Night (include score):
> 
> 49ers @ Giants -----------------> *Giants 21-10 *
> 
> Monday Night:
> 
> Steelers @ Chargers ----------> *Chargers*





> *Week 5 Chantellabella*
> 
> Bye: Panthers, Dolphins, Lions, Jets
> 
> Thursday Night:
> 
> Colts @ Texans -------------> * Colts *
> 
> Sunday:
> 
> Bears @ Chiefs --------------> *Chiefs*
> Seahawks @ Bengals --------> *Bengals*
> Redskins @ Falcons ----------> *Falcons*
> Jaguars @ Bucs ---------------> *Bucs*
> Saints @ Eagles----------------> *Saints *
> Browns @ Ravens -------------> *Ravens*
> Rams @ Packers---------------> *Packers*
> Bills @ Titans ------------------> *Titans *
> Cardinals @ Lions--------------> *Cardinals *
> Patriots @ Cowboys------------> *Patriots*
> Broncos @ Raiders ------------> *Broncos*
> 
> Sunday Night (include score):
> 
> 49ers @ Giants -----------------> *Giants * *28-13 *
> 
> Monday Night:
> 
> Steelers @ Chargers ----------> *Chargers*


And from Trendsetter:



> Week 5 Template
> 
> Thursday Night:
> 
> Colts @ Texans -------------> *Colts*
> 
> Sunday:
> 
> Bears @ Chiefs --------------> *Bears*
> Seahawks @ Bengals --------> *Bengals*
> Redskins @ Falcons ----------> *Falcons*
> Jaguars @ Bucs ---------------> *Buccaneers*
> Saints @ Eagles----------------> *Saints*
> Browns @ Ravens -------------> *Ravens*
> Rams @ Packers---------------> *Rams*
> Bills @ Titans ------------------> *Titans*
> Cardinals @ Lions--------------> *Cardinals*
> Patriots @ Cowboys------------> *Patriots*
> Broncos @ Raiders ------------> *Broncos*
> 
> Sunday Night (include score):
> 
> 49ers @ Giants -----------------> *Giants, 35-10*
> 
> Monday Night:
> 
> Steelers @ Chargers ----------> *Chargers*


----------



## Sidhe

So the template for Week 6, courtesy of Chantellabella

Week 6 Template 

Bye: Cowboys, Raiders, Rams, Buccaneers

Thursday Night:

Falcons @ Saints -------------> 

Sunday:

Redskins @ Jets ------¬¬¬--------> 
Cardinals @ Steelers ---------> 
Chiefs @ Vikings --------------> 
Bengals @ Bills ----------------> 
Bears @ Lions -----------------> 
Broncos @ Browns ------------> 
Texans @ Jaguars -------------> 
Dolphins @ Titans -------------> 
Panthers @ Seahawks ---------> 
Chargers @ Packers------------>
Ravens @ 49ers ----------------> 

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Colts ---------------->

Monday Night:

Giants @ Eagles -------------------->


----------



## Sidhe

Picks for Trendsetter



> Week 6 Trendsetter
> 
> Thursday Night:
> 
> Falcons @ Saints -------------> Saints
> 
> Sunday:
> 
> Redskins @ Jets --------------> Jets
> Cardinals @ Steelers ---------> Cardinals
> Chiefs @ Vikings --------------> Chiefs
> Bengals @ Bills ----------------> Bengals
> Bears @ Lions -----------------> Bears
> Broncos @ Browns ------------> Broncos
> Texans @ Jaguars -------------> Texans
> Dolphins @ Titans -------------> Titans
> Panthers @ Seahawks ---------> Seahawks
> Chargers @ Packers------------>Packers
> Ravens @ 49ers ----------------> Ravens
> 
> Sunday Night (include score):
> 
> Patriots @ Colts ----------------> Patriots, 42-17


Picks for Chantellabella



> Week 6 Chantellabella
> 
> Bye: Cowboys, Raiders, Rams, Buccaneers
> 
> Thursday Night:
> 
> Falcons @ Saints -------------> Falcons
> 
> Sunday:
> 
> Redskins @ Jets ------¬¬¬--------> Jets
> Cardinals @ Steelers ---------> Cardinals
> Chiefs @ Vikings --------------> Vikings
> Bengals @ Bills ----------------> Bengals
> Bears @ Lions -----------------> Bears
> Broncos @ Browns ------------> Broncos
> Texans @ Jaguars -------------> Texans
> Dolphins @ Titans -------------> Titans
> Panthers @ Seahawks ---------> Panthers
> Chargers @ Packers------------> Packers
> Ravens @ 49ers ----------------> Ravens
> 
> Sunday Night (include score):
> 
> Patriots @ Colts ---------------->Patriots 28-24
> 
> Monday Night:
> 
> Giants @ Eagles --------------------> Giants


And the picks for Chanty83



> Week 6 Chanty83
> 
> Bye: Cowboys, Raiders, Rams, Buccaneers
> 
> Thursday Night:
> 
> Falcons @ Saints -------------> Falcons
> 
> Sunday:
> 
> Redskins @ Jets ------¬¬¬--------> Jets
> Cardinals @ Steelers ---------> Steelers
> Chiefs @ Vikings --------------> Vikings
> Bengals @ Bills ----------------> Bengals
> Bears @ Lions -----------------> Bears
> Broncos @ Browns ------------> Broncos
> Texans @ Jaguars -------------> Texans
> Dolphins @ Titans -------------> Dolphins
> Panthers @ Seahawks ---------> Panthers
> Chargers @ Packers------------> Packers
> Ravens @ 49ers ----------------> Ravens
> 
> Sunday Night (include score):
> 
> Patriots @ Colts ---------------->Patriots 30-21
> 
> Monday Night:
> 
> Giants @ Eagles --------------------> Eagles


----------



## WhoDey85

Thursday Night:

Falcons @ Saints -------------> Falcons

Sunday:

Redskins @ Jets ------¬¬¬--------> Jets
Cardinals @ Steelers ---------> Cardinals
Chiefs @ Vikings --------------> Vikings
Bengals @ Bills ----------------> Bengals 
Bears @ Lions -----------------> Lions
Broncos @ Browns ------------> Broncos
Texans @ Jaguars -------------> Jaguars
Dolphins @ Titans -------------> Dolphins
Panthers @ Seahawks ---------> Seahawks
Chargers @ Packers------------>Packers
Ravens @ 49ers ----------------> Ravens

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Colts ----------------> Patriots 30-24

Monday Night:

Giants @ Eagles --------------------> Eagles


----------



## Kevin001

Thursday Night:

Falcons @ Saints -------------> Falcons

Sunday:

Redskins @ Jets --------------> Jets
Cardinals @ Steelers ---------> Cardinals
Chiefs @ Vikings --------------> Vikings
Bengals @ Bills ----------------> Bengals 
Bears @ Lions -----------------> Bears
Broncos @ Browns ------------> Broncos
Texans @ Jaguars -------------> Jaguars
Dolphins @ Titans -------------> Titans 
Panthers @ Seahawks ---------> Seahawks
Chargers @ Packers------------>Packers
Ravens @ 49ers ----------------> 49ers

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Colts ----------------> Patriots 34-20

Monday Night:

Giants @ Eagles --------------------> Eagles


----------



## millenniumman75

***I am not picking teams, but I am TOTAL SHOCK that my Cardiac Cats are 5-0. 
We have been so beaten down in the last TWENTY-SEVEN YEARS, that even after three consecutive playoff years, it's surreal.


----------



## Jesuszilla

Week 6 Template 

Bye: Cowboys, Raiders, Rams, Buccaneers

Thursday Night:

Falcons @ Saints -------------> Falcons

Sunday:

Redskins @ Jets ------¬¬¬--------> Jets
Cardinals @ Steelers ---------> Cardinals 
Chiefs @ Vikings --------------> Vikings
Bengals @ Bills ----------------> Bengals
Bears @ Lions -----------------> Lions
Broncos @ Browns ------------> Broncos
Texans @ Jaguars -------------> Texans
Dolphins @ Titans -------------> Titans
Panthers @ Seahawks ---------> Seahawks
Chargers @ Packers------------> Packers
Ravens @ 49ers ----------------> Ravens

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Colts ----------------> Patriots 43-17

Monday Night:

Giants @ Eagles -------------------->Giants


----------



## Winds

Week 6

Bye: Cowboys, Raiders, Rams, Buccaneers

Thursday Night:

Falcons @ Saints -------------> Falcons

Sunday:

Redskins @ Jets ------¬¬¬--------> Jets
Cardinals @ Steelers ---------> Cardinals
Chiefs @ Vikings --------------> Vikings
Bengals @ Bills ----------------> Bills
Bears @ Lions -----------------> Bears
Broncos @ Browns ------------> Broncos
Texans @ Jaguars -------------> Jaguars
Dolphins @ Titans -------------> Titans
Panthers @ Seahawks ---------> Seahawks
Chargers @ Packers------------> Packers
Ravens @ 49ers ----------------> 49ers

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Colts ----------------> Patriots (34-20)

Monday Night:

Giants @ Eagles --------------------> Giants


----------



## Daveyboy

Week 6 Template 

Bye: Cowboys, Raiders, Rams, Buccaneers

Thursday Night:

Falcons @ Saints -------------> Falcons

Sunday:

Redskins @ Jets ------¬¬¬-------->Jets 
Cardinals @ Steelers ---------> Cardinals
Chiefs @ Vikings --------------> Vikings
Bengals @ Bills ----------------> Bills
Bears @ Lions -----------------> Bears
Broncos @ Browns ------------> Broncos
Texans @ Jaguars -------------> Texans
Dolphins @ Titans -------------> Titans
Panthers @ Seahawks ---------> Seahawks
Chargers @ Packers------------>Packers
Ravens @ 49ers ----------------> Ravens

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Colts ---------------->Patriots 41-17

Monday Night:

Giants @ Eagles --------------------> Eagles


----------



## CWe

Week 6 Template 

Bye: Cowboys, Raiders, Rams, Buccaneers

Thursday Night:

Falcons @ Saints -------------> Falcons

Sunday:

Redskins @ Jets ------¬¬¬--------> Jets
Cardinals @ Steelers ---------> Cardinals
Chiefs @ Vikings --------------> Vikings
Bengals @ Bills ----------------> Bills
Bears @ Lions -----------------> Lions
Broncos @ Browns ------------> Broncos
Texans @ Jaguars -------------> Texans
Dolphins @ Titans -------------> Titans
Panthers @ Seahawks ---------> Seahawks
Chargers @ Packers------------> Packers
Ravens @ 49ers ----------------> Ravens

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Colts ----------------> Colts 24-21

Monday Night:

Giants @ Eagles --------------------> Giants


----------



## AliBaba

millenniumman75 said:


> ***I am not picking teams, but I am TOTAL SHOCK that my Cardiac Cats are 5-0.
> We have been so beaten down in the last TWENTY-SEVEN YEARS, that even after three consecutive playoff years, it's surreal.


:lol This is funny. I wish the Bengals continuing success all the way up to the Super Bowl and at that point I'll be wishing they get steam rolled by the Packers.

Week 6 Template

Bye: Cowboys, Raiders, Rams, Buccaneers

Thursday Night:

Falcons @ Saints -------------> Saints

Sunday:

Redskins @ Jets ------¬¬¬--------> Jets
Cardinals @ Steelers ---------> Cardinals
Chiefs @ Vikings --------------> Vikings
Bengals @ Bills ----------------> Bengals
Bears @ Lions -----------------> Lions
Broncos @ Browns ------------> Broncos
Texans @ Jaguars -------------> Texans
Dolphins @ Titans -------------> Titans
Panthers @ Seahawks ---------> Seahawks
Chargers @ Packers------------> Packers
Ravens @ 49ers ----------------> Ravens

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Colts ----------------> Patriots 28-24

Monday Night:

Giants @ Eagles --------------------> Eagles
Today 08:31 PM


----------



## millenniumman75

AliBaba said:


> :lol This is funny. I wish the Bengals continuing success all the way up to the Super Bowl and at that point I'll be wishing they get steam rolled by the Packers.
> 
> Week 6 Template
> 
> Bye: Cowboys, Raiders, Rams, Buccaneers
> 
> Thursday Night:
> 
> Falcons @ Saints -------------> Saints
> 
> Sunday:
> 
> Redskins @ Jets ------¬¬¬--------> Jets
> Cardinals @ Steelers ---------> Cardinals
> Chiefs @ Vikings --------------> Vikings
> Bengals @ Bills ----------------> Bengals
> Bears @ Lions -----------------> Lions
> Broncos @ Browns ------------> Broncos
> Texans @ Jaguars -------------> Texans
> Dolphins @ Titans -------------> Titans
> Panthers @ Seahawks ---------> Seahawks
> Chargers @ Packers------------> Packers
> Ravens @ 49ers ----------------> Ravens
> 
> Sunday Night (include score):
> 
> Patriots @ Colts ----------------> Patriots 28-24
> 
> Monday Night:
> 
> Giants @ Eagles --------------------> Eagles
> Today 08:31 PM


I have white cheddar cheese soup ready to go. :lol

But yes, 27 years since the last Super Bowl appearance. I still can't stand the owner of the team, but we have guys who have skillz.


----------



## SA go0n

Sunday:

Redskins @ Jets ------¬¬¬--------> Jets
Cardinals @ Steelers ---------> Cardinals
Chiefs @ Vikings --------------> Vikings
Bengals @ Bills ----------------> Bengals
Bears @ Lions -----------------> Bears (jinx pick)
Broncos @ Browns ------------> Broncos
Texans @ Jaguars -------------> Jaguars
Dolphins @ Titans -------------> Dolphins
Panthers @ Seahawks ---------> Panthers
Chargers @ Packers------------> Packers
Ravens @ 49ers ----------------> Ravens

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Colts ----------------> Pats 59-3

Monday Night:

Giants @ Eagles --------------------> Eagles


----------



## WhoDey85

millenniumman75 said:


> ***I am not picking teams, but I am TOTAL SHOCK that my Cardiac Cats are 5-0.
> We have been so beaten down in the last TWENTY-SEVEN YEARS, that even after three consecutive playoff years, it's surreal.


Yeah, twenty seven years ago, I was a wee lad then. Wish I could remember. I still have some of my old man's Hu-Dey Beer, unopened from the 88 season. :grin2:










Actually it has been four straight playoff years. Houston twice, San Diego, and then the Colts last year. This has gotta be the year right?


----------



## millenniumman75

WhoDey85 said:


> Yeah, twenty seven years ago, I was a wee lad then. Wish I could remember. I still have some of my old man's Hu-Dey Beer, unopened from the 88 season. :grin2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it has been four straight playoff years. Houston twice, San Diego, and then the Colts last year. This has gotta be the year right?


That's how messed up I am - it feels like three, but it was FOUR years.
They need to beat them all and the Steelers.

*Okay everybody!* *Get this!!!!! * Cincinnati has now tied the best starting record in franchise history with 6-0. It's now occurred three times. The last 6-0 start was.....1988. Uh huh - we know what happened that season!


----------



## Cam1

Does anyone have any free time to take over keeping track of the standings? I forgot to make my picks this week. I'm currently working 40-45 hours a week and taking four classes. Hard to find the time to do this and haven't even really been watching or following the games.


----------



## Daveyboy

Cam1 said:


> Does anyone have any free time to take over keeping track of the standings? I forgot to make my picks this week. I'm currently working 40-45 hours a week and taking four classes. Hard to find the time to do this and haven't even really been watching or following the games.


Sorry to hear you're busy...

Is it possible you can update the standings tomorrow or Wednesday??

Then I will give it a shot keeping track. 
It the least I can do for all the work you've done...

Thanks.


----------



## Sidhe

Once again, courtesy of Chantellabella:



> Week 7 Template
> 
> Bye: Bears, Bengals, Broncos, Packers
> 
> Thursday Night:
> 
> Seahawks @ 49ers ---------->
> 
> Sunday:
> 
> Bills @ Jaguars -------------->
> Bucs @ Redskins ------------>
> Falcons @ Titans ------------>
> Saints @ Colts---------------->
> Vikings @ Lions -------------->
> Steelers @ Chiefs ------------>
> Browns @ Rams -------------->
> Texans @ Dolphins ----------->
> Jets @ Patriots----------------->
> Raiders @ Chargers----------->
> Cowboys @ Giants------------->
> 
> Sunday Night (include score):
> 
> Eagles @ Panthers------------->
> 
> Monday Night:
> 
> Ravens @ Cardinals ---------->


Her picks



> Bye: Bears, Bengals, Broncos, Packers
> 
> Thursday Night:
> 
> Seahawks @ 49ers ----------> Seahawks
> 
> Sunday:
> 
> Bills @ Jaguars ------¬¬¬--------> Bills
> Bucs @ Redskins ------------> Redskins
> Falcons @ Titans ------------> Falcons
> Saints @ Colts----------------> Saints
> Vikings @ Lions --------------> Vikings
> Steelers @ Chiefs ------------> Steelers
> Browns @ Rams --------------> Rams
> Texans @ Dolphins -----------> Texans
> Jets @ Patriots-----------------> Patriots
> Raiders @ Chargers-----------> Chargers
> Cowboys @ Giants-------------> Giants
> 
> Sunday Night (include score):
> 
> Eagles @ Panthers-------------> Panthers 28-24
> 
> Monday Night:
> 
> Ravens @ Cardinals ----------> Cardinals


Her mother, Chaanty 83's picks:



> Week 7 Chanty83
> 
> Bye: Bears, Bengals, Broncos, Packers
> 
> Thursday Night:
> 
> Seahawks @ 49ers ----------> Seahawks
> 
> Sunday:
> 
> Bills @ Jaguars ------¬¬¬--------> Bills
> Bucs @ Redskins ------------> Bucs
> Falcons @ Titans ------------> Falcons
> Saints @ Colts----------------> Saints
> Vikings @ Lions --------------> Vikings
> Steelers @ Chiefs ------------> Steelers
> Browns @ Rams --------------> Rams
> Texans @ Dolphins -----------> Dolphins
> Jets @ Patriots-----------------> Patriots
> Raiders @ Chargers-----------> Chargers
> Cowboys @ Giants-------------> Cowboys
> 
> Sunday Night (include score):
> 
> Eagles @ Panthers-------------> Panthers 35-12
> 
> Monday Night:
> 
> Ravens @ Cardinals ----------> Cardinals


and Trendsetters picks:



> Week 7 Trendsetter
> 
> Thursday Night:
> 
> Seahawks @ 49ers ----------> Seahawks
> 
> Sunday:
> 
> Bills @ Jaguars --------------> Bills
> Bucs @ Redskins ------------> Redskins
> Falcons @ Titans ------------> Falcons
> Saints @ Colts----------------> Saints
> Vikings @ Lions --------------> Lions
> Steelers @ Chiefs ------------> Steelers
> Browns @ Rams --------------> Rams
> Texans @ Dolphins -----------> Dolphins
> Jets @ Patriots-----------------> Patriots
> Raiders @ Chargers-----------> Raiders
> Cowboys @ Giants-------------> Giants
> 
> Sunday Night (include score):
> 
> Eagles @ Panthers-------------> Panthers, 20-7
> 
> Monday Night:
> 
> Ravens @ Cardinals ----------> Cardinals


----------



## WhoDey85

Week 7 Template

Bye: Bears, Bengals, Broncos, Packers

Thursday Night:

Seahawks @ 49ers ----------> Seahawks

Sunday:

Bills @ Jaguars --------------> Bills
Bucs @ Redskins ------------> Redskins 
Falcons @ Titans ------------> Falcons
Saints @ Colts----------------> Colts
Vikings @ Lions --------------> Vikings
Steelers @ Chiefs ------------> Steelers
Browns @ Rams --------------> Rams
Texans @ Dolphins -----------> Dolphins
Jets @ Patriots-----------------> Patriots
Raiders @ Chargers-----------> Chargers
Cowboys @ Giants-------------> Giants

Sunday Night (include score):

Eagles @ Panthers-------------> Panthers 24-17

Monday Night:

Ravens @ Cardinals ----------> Cardinals


----------



## Kevin001

Thursday Night:

Seahawks @ 49ers ----------> Seahawks

Sunday:

Bills @ Jaguars --------------> Bills
Bucs @ Redskins ------------> Redskins 
Falcons @ Titans ------------> Falcons
Saints @ Colts----------------> Saints 
Vikings @ Lions --------------> Vikings
Steelers @ Chiefs ------------> Steelers
Browns @ Rams --------------> Rams
Texans @ Dolphins -----------> Texans
Jets @ Patriots-----------------> Patriots
Raiders @ Chargers-----------> Chargers
Cowboys @ Giants-------------> Giants

Sunday Night (include score):

Eagles @ Panthers-------------> Panthers 20-17

Monday Night:

Ravens @ Cardinals ----------> Cardinals


----------



## SA go0n

Week 7 Template

Bye: Bears, Bengals, Broncos, Packers

Thursday Night:

Seahawks @ 49ers ----------> Seahags

Sunday:

Bills @ Jaguars --------------> Bills
Bucs @ Redskins ------------> Redskins
Falcons @ Titans ------------> Falcons 
Saints @ Colts----------------> Colts 
Vikings @ Lions --------------> Lions
Steelers @ Chiefs ------------> Steelers
Browns @ Rams --------------> Rams
Texans @ Dolphins -----------> Dolphins
Jets @ Patriots-----------------> Patriots
Raiders @ Chargers-----------> Raiders
Cowboys @ Giants-------------> Giants

Sunday Night (include score):

Eagles @ Panthers-------------> Panthers 35-3

Monday Night:

Ravens @ Cardinals ----------> Cardinals


----------



## Daveyboy

Week 7 Template

Bye: Bears, Bengals, Broncos, Packers

Thursday Night:

Seahawks @ 49ers ----------> Seahawks

Sunday:

Bills @ Jaguars --------------> Bills
Bucs @ Redskins ------------> Bucs 
Falcons @ Titans ------------> Falcons
Saints @ Colts----------------> Colts
Vikings @ Lions --------------> Vikings
Steelers @ Chiefs ------------> Steelers
Browns @ Rams --------------> Rams
Texans @ Dolphins -----------> Dolphins
Jets @ Patriots-----------------> Patriots
Raiders @ Chargers-----------> Chargers
Cowboys @ Giants-------------> Cowboys

Sunday Night (include score):

Eagles @ Panthers-------------> Panthers 20-10

Monday Night:

Ravens @ Cardinals ----------> Cardinals


----------



## Winds

Week 7

Bye: Bears, Bengals, Broncos, Packers

Thursday Night:

Seahawks @ 49ers ----------> Seahawks

Sunday:

Bills @ Jaguars --------------> Bills
Bucs @ Redskins ------------> Bucs
Falcons @ Titans ------------> Falcons
Saints @ Colts----------------> Colts
Vikings @ Lions --------------> Lions
Steelers @ Chiefs ------------> Steelers
Browns @ Rams --------------> Rams
Texans @ Dolphins -----------> Dolphins
Jets @ Patriots-----------------> Patriots
Raiders @ Chargers-----------> Chargers
Cowboys @ Giants-------------> Giants

Sunday Night (include score):

Eagles @ Panthers-------------> Panthers (30-17)

Monday Night:

Ravens @ Cardinals ----------> Cardinals


----------



## AliBaba

Week 7

Bye: Bears, Bengals, Broncos, Packers

Thursday Night:

Seahawks @ 49ers ----------> Seahawks

Sunday:

Bills @ Jaguars --------------> Bills
Bucs @ Redskins ------------> Skins
Falcons @ Titans ------------> Falcons
Saints @ Colts----------------> Colts
Vikings @ Lions --------------> Lions
Steelers @ Chiefs ------------> Steelers
Browns @ Rams --------------> Rams
Texans @ Dolphins -----------> Dolphins
Jets @ Patriots-----------------> Patriots
Raiders @ Chargers-----------> Chargers
Cowboys @ Giants-------------> Giants

Sunday Night (include score):

Eagles @ Panthers-------------> Panthers (24-21)

Monday Night:

Ravens @ Cardinals ----------> Cardinals


----------



## Sidhe

Okay, so got the standings, chantellabella over at the other site did them. If there's a mistake on them, feel free to either PM me on here, or if you're on the other place, pm Chantellabella over there.



> Guys,
> 
> I redid the tallying of the people who are still playing on an excel spreadsheet. I'll list the totals as I get them counted. Would you all please check my totals with yours? I tried to upload the spreadsheets but can't figure out a way to get them posted. If you pm me or Sidhe, I can email you the spreadsheets. I'll add up the overall standings once I make sure nobody sees a mistake I've made with their weekly scores.
> 
> Week 1
> 1. Daveyboy 14-2 *
> 2.Cam 13-3
> 2.Winds 13-3
> 2.Kevin001 13-3
> 2.AliBaba 13-3
> 6.Trendsetter 12-4
> 6.Cwe 12-4
> 8.WhoDey 11-5
> 8.SAgoOn 11-5
> 9.Chanty83 10-6
> 10.Chantellabella 9-7
> 
> Wk 2
> 1.Kevin001 9-7 *
> 2.Cam 7-9
> 2.Winds 7-9
> 2.Trendsetter 7-9
> 2.Cwe 7-9
> 6.Daveyboy 6-10
> 6.Chanty83 6-10
> 6.WhoDey 6-10
> 7.SAgoOn 5-11
> 7.AliBaba 5-11
> 7.Chantellabella 5-11
> 
> Wk 3
> 1.Daveyboy 14-1*
> 2.Chantellabella 13-2
> 2.Cwe 13-2
> 2.Kevin001 13-2
> 5.Winds 12-3
> 6.Cam 11-4
> 6.WhoDey 11-4
> 6.SAgoOn 11-4
> 9.AliBaba 10-5
> 9.Chanty83 10-5
> 10.Trendsetter 9-6
> 
> wk 4
> 1.Chanty83 12-3 *
> 2.Kevin001 12-3 *
> 2.SAgoOn 12-3 *
> 4.AliBaba 11-4
> 5.Trendsetter 10-5
> 5.WhoDey 10-5
> 5.Chantellabella 10-5
> 5.Cwe 10-5
> 9.Daveyboy 9-6
> 9.Winds 9-6
> 10.Cam 8-7
> 
> wk 5
> 1.Daveyboy 10-4 *
> 1.Kevin001 10-4 *
> 1.Cwe 10-4 *
> 2.WhoDey 9-5
> 2.Winds 9-5
> 2.Cam 9-5
> 2.SAgoOn 9-5
> 8.Chanty83 8-6
> 8.AliBaba 8-6
> 10.Trendsetter 7-7
> 10.Chantellabella 7-7
> 
> Wk 6
> 1.Chanty83 11-3 *
> 2.AliBaba 10-4
> 3.SAgoOn 9-5
> 3.WhoDey 9-5
> 5.Chantellabella 8-6
> 5.Kevin001 8-6
> 7.Daveyboy 7-7
> 7.Trendsetter 7-7
> 7.Cwe 7-7
> 10.Winds 6-8
> 
> Overall standings as of week 6
> 
> 1.Kevin001 65-25***
> 2.Daveyboy 60-30***
> 3.CWe 59-31*
> 4.Chanty83 57-33**
> 4.SAgoOn 57-33*
> 4.AliBaba 57-33
> 7.Winds 56-34
> 7.WhoDey 56-34
> 9.Trendsetter 52-38
> 9.Chantellabella 52-38
> 11.Cam 48-28 (dropped out?) Missed week 6 and 7


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thanks for the update.


----------



## Sidhe

The template, and picks again.



> Week 8 Template
> 
> Bye: Bills, Jaguars, Eagles, Redskins
> 
> Thursday Night:
> 
> Dolphins @ Patriots ------------->
> 
> Sunday:
> 
> Lions @ Chiefs ----------------->
> Bucs @ Falcons ----------------->
> Cardinals @ Browns ------------>
> 49ers @ Rams ------------------>
> Giants @ Saints ---------------->
> Vikings @ Bears----------------->
> Chargers @ Ravens-------------->
> Bengals @ Steelers-------------->
> Titans @ Texans ---------------->
> Jets @ Raiders------------------->
> Seahawks @ Cowboys----------->
> 
> Sunday Night (include score):
> 
> Packers @ Broncos --------------->
> 
> Monday Night:
> 
> Colts @ Panthers------------------->
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> Week 7 standings:
> 
> 1.Trendsetter 11-3*
> 2.Chantellabella10-4
> 2.SAgoOn 10-4
> 4.AliBaba 9-5
> 4.WhoDey85 9-5
> 4.Kevin001 9-5
> 4.Chanty83 9-5
> 8.Winds 8-6
> 8.Daveyboy 8-6
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> Overall Standings as of Week 7
> 
> 1.Kevin001 74-30***
> 2.Daveyboy 68-36***
> 3.SAgoOn 67-37*
> 4.AliBaba 66-38
> 4.Chanty83 66-38**
> 6.WhoDey 65-39
> 7.Winds 64-40
> 8.Trendsetter 63-41*
> 9.Chantellabella 62-42
> 10.CWe 59-31* (missed week 7) - But you're only 3 away from beating me so you can still make it)
> 
> Guys, check to make sure I did it right, ok? Thanks!
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------





> Week 8 Chanty83
> 
> Bye: Bills, Jaguars, Eagles, Redskins
> 
> Thursday Night:
> 
> Dolphins @ Patriots -------------> Patriots
> 
> Sunday:
> 
> Lions @ Chiefs -----------------> Chiefs
> Bucs @ Falcons -----------------> Falcons
> Cardinals @ Browns ------------> Cardinals
> 49ers @ Rams ------------------> Rams
> Giants @ Saints ----------------> Saints
> Vikings @ Bears-----------------> Vikings
> Chargers @ Ravens--------------> Chargers
> Bengals @ Steelers--------------> Bengals
> Titans @ Texans ----------------> Texans
> Jets @ Raiders-------------------> Jets
> Seahawks @ Cowboys-----------> Seahawks
> 
> Sunday Night (include score):
> 
> Packers @ Broncos ---------------> Packers 49-42
> 
> Monday Night:
> 
> Colts @ Panthers------------------->Panthers
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Week 8 Chantellabella
> 
> Bye: Bills, Jaguars, Eagles, Redskins
> 
> Thursday Night:
> 
> Dolphins @ Patriots -------------> Patriots
> 
> Sunday:
> 
> Lions @ Chiefs -----------------> Chiefs
> Bucs @ Falcons -----------------> Falcons
> Cardinals @ Browns ------------> Cardinals
> 49ers @ Rams ------------------> Rams
> Giants @ Saints ----------------> Saints
> Vikings @ Bears-----------------> Vikings
> Chargers @ Ravens--------------> Chargers
> Bengals @ Steelers--------------> Bengals
> Titans @ Texans ----------------> Texans
> Jets @ Raiders-------------------> Raiders
> Seahawks @ Cowboys-----------> Seahawks
> 
> Sunday Night (include score):
> 
> Packers @ Broncos ---------------> Broncos 35-34
> 
> Monday Night:
> 
> Colts @ Panthers------------------->Panthers
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Week 8 Trendsetter
> 
> Thursday Night:
> 
> Dolphins @ Patriots -------------> Patriots
> 
> Sunday:
> 
> Lions @ Chiefs -----------------> Chiefs
> Bucs @ Falcons -----------------> Falcons
> Cardinals @ Browns ------------> Cardinals
> 49ers @ Rams ------------------> 49ers
> Giants @ Saints ----------------> Giants
> Vikings @ Bears-----------------> Vikings
> Chargers @ Ravens--------------> Ravens
> Bengals @ Steelers--------------> Bengals
> Titans @ Texans ----------------> Texans
> Jets @ Raiders-------------------> Jets
> Seahawks @ Cowboys-----------> Seahawks
> 
> Sunday Night (include score):
> 
> Packers @ Broncos ---------------> Packers, 35-21
> 
> Monday Night:
> 
> Colts @ Panthers-------------------> Colts


----------



## Kevin001

Sidhe said:


> The template, and picks again.


You got me down for 9-5 for week 7. I think I was 10-4. My losses Chargers, Bills, Texans, and Steelers. Am I missing one?


----------



## WhoDey85

Week 8 Template

Bye: Bills, Jaguars, Eagles, Redskins

Thursday Night: 

Dolphins @ Patriots -------------> Pats

Sunday:

Lions @ Chiefs -----------------> Lions
Bucs @ Falcons -----------------> Falcons
Cardinals @ Browns ------------> Cardinals
49ers @ Rams ------------------> Rams
Giants @ Saints ----------------> Giants
Vikings @ Bears-----------------> Vikings
Chargers @ Ravens--------------> Ravens
Bengals @ Steelers--------------> Bengals
Titans @ Texans ----------------> Texans
Jets @ Raiders-------------------> Raiders
Seahawks @ Cowboys-----------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Packers @ Broncos ---------------> Packers 30-27

Monday Night:

Colts @ Panthers------------------->Panthers


----------



## WhoDey85

I'm not feeling like checking over all my picks heh. I'll take Chantellabella's word for it. Tell her I said hey and thanks. And hey to Trendsetter too! Give em a WhoDey/WhoDat


----------



## Kevin001

Week 8

Thursday Night:

Dolphins @ Patriots -------------> Patriots 

Sunday:

Lions @ Chiefs -----------------> Chiefs
Bucs @ Falcons -----------------> Falcons
Cardinals @ Browns ------------> Cardinals 
49ers @ Rams ------------------> Rams
Giants @ Saints ----------------> Giants 
Vikings @ Bears-----------------> Vikings 
Chargers @ Ravens--------------> Chargers 
Bengals @ Steelers--------------> Steelers 
Titans @ Texans ----------------> Texans 
Jets @ Raiders-------------------> Jets
Seahawks @ Cowboys-----------> Seahawks 

Sunday Night (include score):

Packers @ Broncos ---------------> Packers 28-24

Monday Night:

Colts @ Panthers-------------------> Panthers


----------



## SA go0n

Week 8 Template

Bye: Bills, Jaguars, Eagles, Redskins

Thursday Night: 

Dolphins @ Patriots -------------> Patriots

Sunday:

Lions @ Chiefs -----------------> Lions
Bucs @ Falcons -----------------> Falcons
Cardinals @ Browns ------------> Cardinals
 49ers @ Rams ------------------> Rams
Giants @ Saints ----------------> Saints
Vikings @ Bears-----------------> Bears
Chargers @ Ravens--------------> Ravens
Bengals @ Steelers--------------> Bengals
Titans @ Texans ----------------> Titans
Jets @ Raiders-------------------> Raiders
Seahawks @ Cowboys-----------> Seahawks 

Sunday Night (include score):

Packers @ Broncos ---------------> Broncos 10-3

Monday Night:

Colts @ Panthers-------------------> Panthers


----------



## millenniumman75

@WhoDey85 - They are going to make me cry. All but one favoring the Bengals over the Steelers....it's been too long. @Kevin001 - How could you go against my Cardiac Cats? :cry


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> [MENTION=9365] How could you go against my Cardiac Cats? :cry


I'm a Pats fan, I just want the Patriots to have a better record then all the other AFC teams. I'm thinking about playoff seeding already. No hard feelings. I just need them to lose. lol.


----------



## WhoDey85

@millenniumman75 @Kevin001

^^^^ Hit em with an infraction for that MM.

I kid. :grin2: Kevin that's not a bad pick. The Steelers have to win this game, it's at home for them, and Big Ben is back. The Bengals have struggled stopping the run this year, Bell may have a big game.

I'm still picking the Bengals of course. Could go either way I think.


----------



## Sidhe

Kevin001 said:


> You got me down for 9-5 for week 7. I think I was 10-4. My losses Chargers, Bills, Texans, and Steelers. Am I missing one?


Yup, you're right. She's asked me to replace the totals. New ones below.



WhoDey85 said:


> I'm not feeling like checking over all my picks heh. I'll take Chantellabella's word for it. Tell her I said hey and thanks. And hey to Trendsetter too! Give em a WhoDey/WhoDat


And they say hi too!

And so the new totals.



> Week 8 Template
> 
> Bye: Bills, Jaguars, Eagles, Redskins
> 
> Thursday Night:
> 
> Dolphins @ Patriots ------------->
> 
> Sunday:
> 
> Lions @ Chiefs ----------------->
> Bucs @ Falcons ----------------->
> Cardinals @ Browns ------------>
> 49ers @ Rams ------------------>
> Giants @ Saints ---------------->
> Vikings @ Bears----------------->
> Chargers @ Ravens-------------->
> Bengals @ Steelers-------------->
> Titans @ Texans ---------------->
> Jets @ Raiders------------------->
> Seahawks @ Cowboys----------->
> 
> Sunday Night (include score):
> 
> Packers @ Broncos --------------->
> 
> Monday Night:
> 
> Colts @ Panthers------------------->
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> Week 7 standings:
> 
> 1.Trendsetter 11-3*
> 2.Chantellabella10-4
> 2. Kevin001 10-4
> 2.SAgoOn 10-4
> 4.AliBaba 9-5
> 4.WhoDey85 9-5
> 4.Chanty83 9-5
> 8.Winds 8-6
> 8.Daveyboy 8-6
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> Overall Standings as of Week 7
> 
> 1.Kevin001 75-29***
> 2.Daveyboy 68-36***
> 3.SAgoOn 67-37*
> 4.AliBaba 66-38
> 4.Chanty83 66-38**
> 6.WhoDey 65-39
> 7.Winds 64-40
> 8.Trendsetter 63-41*
> 9.Chantellabella 62-42
> 10.CWe 59-31* (missed week 7) - But you're only 3 away from beating me so you can still make it)
> 
> Guys, check to make sure I did it right, ok? Thanks!
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Week 8 Chanty83
> 
> Bye: Bills, Jaguars, Eagles, Redskins
> 
> Thursday Night:
> 
> Dolphins @ Patriots -------------> Patriots
> 
> Sunday:
> 
> Lions @ Chiefs -----------------> Chiefs
> Bucs @ Falcons -----------------> Falcons
> Cardinals @ Browns ------------> Cardinals
> 49ers @ Rams ------------------> Rams
> Giants @ Saints ----------------> Saints
> Vikings @ Bears-----------------> Vikings
> Chargers @ Ravens--------------> Chargers
> Bengals @ Steelers--------------> Bengals
> Titans @ Texans ----------------> Texans
> Jets @ Raiders-------------------> Jets
> Seahawks @ Cowboys-----------> Seahawks
> 
> Sunday Night (include score):
> 
> Packers @ Broncos ---------------> Packers 49-42
> 
> Monday Night:
> 
> Colts @ Panthers------------------->Panthers
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Week 8 Chantellabella
> 
> Bye: Bills, Jaguars, Eagles, Redskins
> 
> Thursday Night:
> 
> Dolphins @ Patriots -------------> Patriots
> 
> Sunday:
> 
> Lions @ Chiefs -----------------> Chiefs
> Bucs @ Falcons -----------------> Falcons
> Cardinals @ Browns ------------> Cardinals
> 49ers @ Rams ------------------> Rams
> Giants @ Saints ----------------> Saints
> Vikings @ Bears-----------------> Vikings
> Chargers @ Ravens--------------> Chargers
> Bengals @ Steelers--------------> Bengals
> Titans @ Texans ----------------> Texans
> Jets @ Raiders-------------------> Raiders
> Seahawks @ Cowboys-----------> Seahawks
> 
> Sunday Night (include score):
> 
> Packers @ Broncos ---------------> Broncos 35-34
> 
> Monday Night:
> 
> Colts @ Panthers------------------->Panthers
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Week 8 Trendsetter
> 
> Thursday Night:
> 
> Dolphins @ Patriots -------------> Patriots
> 
> Sunday:
> 
> Lions @ Chiefs -----------------> Chiefs
> Bucs @ Falcons -----------------> Falcons
> Cardinals @ Browns ------------> Cardinals
> 49ers @ Rams ------------------> 49ers
> Giants @ Saints ----------------> Giants
> Vikings @ Bears-----------------> Vikings
> Chargers @ Ravens--------------> Ravens
> Bengals @ Steelers--------------> Bengals
> Titans @ Texans ----------------> Texans
> Jets @ Raiders-------------------> Jets
> Seahawks @ Cowboys-----------> Seahawks
> 
> Sunday Night (include score):
> 
> Packers @ Broncos ---------------> Packers, 35-21
> 
> Monday Night:
> 
> Colts @ Panthers-------------------> Colts


----------



## Kevin001

WhoDey85 said:


> Could go either way I think.


Yep, 50/50 game. Especially if Ben plays.



Sidhe said:


> Yup, you're right. She's asked me to replace the totals. New ones below.


Thanks .


----------



## AliBaba

Sidhe said:


> Yup, you're right. She's asked me to replace the totals. New ones below.


Thanks for taking care of all that stuff Sidhe(& Chantellabella as well of course). It's much appreciated!

Week 8 Template

Bye: Bills, Jaguars, Eagles, Redskins

Thursday Night:

Dolphins @ Patriots -------------> Patriots

Sunday:

Lions @ Chiefs -----------------> Chiefs
Bucs @ Falcons -----------------> Falcons
Cardinals @ Browns ------------> Cardinals
49ers @ Rams ------------------> Rams
Giants @ Saints ----------------> Saints
Vikings @ Bears-----------------> Vikings
Chargers @ Ravens--------------> Ravens
Bengals @ Steelers--------------> Steelers
Titans @ Texans ----------------> Texans
Jets @ Raiders-------------------> Jets
Seahawks @ Cowboys-----------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Packers @ Broncos ---------------> Broncos 24-21

Monday Night:

Colts @ Panthers-------------------> Panthers


----------



## Daveyboy

Week 8 Template

 Bye: Bills, Jaguars, Eagles, Redskins

Thursday Night:

Dolphins @ Patriots -------------> Patriots

Sunday:

Lions @ Chiefs -----------------> Lions
Bucs @ Falcons -----------------> Falcons
Cardinals @ Browns ------------> Cardinals
49ers @ Rams ------------------> Rams
Giants @ Saints ----------------> Saints
Vikings @ Bears-----------------> Bears
Chargers @ Ravens--------------> Ravens
Bengals @ Steelers--------------> Steelers
Titans @ Texans ----------------> Titans
Jets @ Raiders-------------------> Jets
Seahawks @ Cowboys-----------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Packers @ Broncos ---------------> Packers 34-31

Monday Night:

 Colts @ Panthers-------------------> Panthers


----------



## Winds

Week 8

Bye: Bills, Jaguars, Eagles, Redskins

Thursday Night: 

Dolphins @ Patriots -------------> Patriots

Sunday:

Lions @ Chiefs -----------------> Chiefs
Bucs @ Falcons -----------------> Falcons
Cardinals @ Browns ------------> Cardinals
49ers @ Rams ------------------> 49ers
Giants @ Saints ----------------> Saints
Vikings @ Bears-----------------> Vikings
Chargers @ Ravens--------------> Ravens
Bengals @ Steelers--------------> Bengals
Titans @ Texans ----------------> Texans
Jets @ Raiders-------------------> Jets
Seahawks @ Cowboys-----------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Packers @ Broncos ---------------> Broncos (27-24)

Monday Night:

Colts @ Panthers-------------------> Panthers


----------



## WhoDey85

Thanks Sidhe


----------



## millenniumman75

First 7-0 start in 48-year franchise history....:boogie :boogie :boogie

I literally CRIED :cry when Ben's last play failed to solidify the win.


----------



## WhoDey85

Week 9 Template

Bye: Cardinals, Ravens, Lions, Texans, Chiefs, Seahawks

Thursday Night: 

Browns @ Bengals -------------> 

Sunday:

Packers @ Panthers -----------> 
Redskins @ Patriots -----------> 
Titans @ Saints ----------------> 
Dolphins @ Bills ----------------> 
Rams @ Vikings-----------------> 
Jaguars @ Jets------------------> 
Raiders @ Steelers--------------> 
Giants @ Buccaneers----------> 
Falcons @ 49ers ----------------> 
Broncos @ Colts----------------> 

Sunday Night (include score):

Eagles @ Cowboys ---------------> 

Monday Night:

Bears @ Chargers ---------------> 

Week 8 Standings

Chantellabella 12-2*
Winds 11-3
AliBaba 11-3
SAgoOn 10-4
WhoDey85 10-4
Chanty83 10-4
Trendsetter 8-6
Kevin001 8-6
Daveyboy 7-7

Overall Standings as of week 8

Kevin001 83-35 *** 
SAgoOn 77-41 *
AliBaba 77-41
Chanty83 76-42 **
Davey Boy 75-43 ***
WhoDey85 75-43
Winds 75-43 
Chantellabella 74-44 *
Trendsetter 71 -47 *


Week 9 Chanty83 

Bye: Cardinals, Ravens, Lions, Texans, Chiefs, Seahawks

Thursday Night: 

Browns @ Bengals -------------> Bengals

Sunday:

Packers @ Panthers -----------> Panthers 
Redskins @ Patriots -----------> Patriots
Titans @ Saints ----------------> Saints
Dolphins @ Bills ----------------> Bills
Rams @ Vikings-----------------> Vikings 
Jaguars @ Jets------------------> Jets
Raiders @ Steelers--------------> Steelers 
Giants @ Buccaneers----------> Bucs 
Falcons @ 49ers ----------------> Falcons
Broncos @ Colts----------------> Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):

Eagles @ Cowboys ---------------> Eagles 21-14 

Monday Night:

Bears @ Chargers ---------------> Chargers


Week 9 Chantellabella

Bye: Cardinals, Ravens, Lions, Texans, Chiefs, Seahawks

Thursday Night: 

Browns @ Bengals -------------> Bengals

Sunday:

Packers @ Panthers -----------> Packers 
Redskins @ Patriots -----------> Patriots
Titans @ Saints ----------------> Saints
Dolphins @ Bills ----------------> Bills
Rams @ Vikings-----------------> Rams 
Jaguars @ Jets------------------> Jets
Raiders @ Steelers--------------> Raiders 
Giants @ Buccaneers----------> Giants 
Falcons @ 49ers ----------------> Falcons
Broncos @ Colts----------------> Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):

Eagles @ Cowboys ---------------> Cowboys 14-9 ( yes, this is a Limmy-like choice…..whatever happened to him?)

Monday Night:

Bears @ Chargers ---------------> Chargers



Week 9 Trendsetter

Thursday Night: 

Browns @ Bengals -------------> Bengals

Sunday:

Packers @ Panthers -----------> Packers 
Redskins @ Patriots -----------> Patriots 
Titans @ Saints ----------------> Saints 
Dolphins @ Bills ----------------> Dolphins 
Rams @ Vikings-----------------> Rams
Jaguars @ Jets------------------> Jets
Raiders @ Steelers--------------> Raiders
Giants @ Buccaneers----------> Giants
Falcons @ 49ers ----------------> 49ers
Broncos @ Colts----------------> Broncos 

Sunday Night (include score):

Eagles @ Cowboys ---------------> Eagles, 20-17

Monday Night:

Bears @ Chargers ---------------> Bears


----------



## WhoDey85

Thursday Night: 

Browns @ Bengals -------------> Bengals

Sunday:

Packers @ Panthers -----------> Packers
Redskins @ Patriots -----------> Patriots
Titans @ Saints ----------------> Saints
Dolphins @ Bills ----------------> Dolphins
Rams @ Vikings-----------------> Vikings
Jaguars @ Jets------------------> Jets
Raiders @ Steelers--------------> Steelers
Giants @ Buccaneers----------> Giants
Falcons @ 49ers ----------------> Falcons
Broncos @ Colts----------------> Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):

Eagles @ Cowboys ---------------> Eagles 23-20

Monday Night:

Bears @ Chargers ---------------> Chargers


----------



## Kevin001

I so bombed last week.

Thursday Night:

Browns @ Bengals -------------> Bengals 

Sunday:

Packers @ Panthers -----------> Packers 
Redskins @ Patriots -----------> Pats
Titans @ Saints ----------------> Saints
Dolphins @ Bills ----------------> Bills
Rams @ Vikings-----------------> Vikings
Jaguars @ Jets------------------> Jets
Raiders @ Steelers--------------> Steelers
Giants @ Buccaneers----------> Giants
Falcons @ 49ers ----------------> Falcons
Broncos @ Colts----------------> Colts

Sunday Night (include score):

Eagles @ Cowboys ---------------> Eagles 21-17

Monday Night:

Bears @ Chargers ---------------> Chargers


----------



## Daveyboy

Oh I've fallen.. :cry


Week 9 Template

Bye: Cardinals, Ravens, Lions, Texans, Chiefs, Seahawks

Thursday Night: 

Browns @ Bengals -------------> Bengals

Sunday:

Packers @ Panthers ----------->Packers 
Redskins @ Patriots -----------> Patriots
Titans @ Saints ----------------> Saints
Dolphins @ Bills ----------------> Bills
Rams @ Vikings-----------------> Rams
Jaguars @ Jets------------------> Jets
Raiders @ Steelers--------------> Steelers
Giants @ Buccaneers----------> Bucs
Falcons @ 49ers ----------------> Falcons
Broncos @ Colts----------------> Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):

Eagles @ Cowboys ---------------> Cowboys 27-13

Monday Night:

Bears @ Chargers ---------------> Chargers


----------



## SA go0n

Bye: Cardinals, Ravens, Lions, Texans, Chiefs, Seahawks

Thursday Night: 

Browns @ Bengals -------------> Bengals

Sunday:

Packers @ Panthers -----------> Packers
Redskins @ Patriots -----------> Pats
Titans @ Saints ----------------> Saints
Dolphins @ Bills ----------------> Bills
Rams @ Vikings-----------------> Rams
Jaguars @ Jets------------------> Jets
Raiders @ Steelers--------------> Steelers
Giants @ Buccaneers----------> Bucs
Falcons @ 49ers ----------------> Falcons
Broncos @ Colts----------------> Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):

Eagles @ Cowboys ---------------> Eagles 24-7

Monday Night:

Bears @ Chargers ---------------> Chargers


----------



## MrWolfpac

Only recently joined the site, so I'll be behind, but I still want to join in!


Week 9 Template

Bye: Cardinals, Ravens, Lions, Texans, Chiefs, Seahawks

Thursday Night: 

Browns @ Bengals -------------> Bengals

Sunday:

Packers @ Panthers -----------> Packers
Redskins @ Patriots -----------> Patriots
Titans @ Saints ----------------> Saints
Dolphins @ Bills ----------------> Dolphins
Rams @ Vikings-----------------> Vikings (toss up, gave it to Vikes for being at home)
Jaguars @ Jets------------------> Jaguars
Raiders @ Steelers--------------> Raiders
Giants @ Buccaneers----------> Giants
Falcons @ 49ers ----------------> Falcons
Broncos @ Colts----------------> Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):

Eagles @ Cowboys ---------------> Eagles 27-14

Monday Night:

Bears @ Chargers ---------------> Bears


----------



## Winds

Week 9

Bye: Cardinals, Ravens, Lions, Texans, Chiefs, Seahawks

Thursday Night: 

Browns @ Bengals -------------> Bengals

Sunday:

Packers @ Panthers -----------> Packers
Redskins @ Patriots -----------> Patriots
Titans @ Saints ----------------> Saints
Dolphins @ Bills ----------------> Bills
Rams @ Vikings-----------------> Vikings
Jaguars @ Jets------------------> Jets
Raiders @ Steelers--------------> Steelers
Giants @ Buccaneers----------> Bucs
Falcons @ 49ers ----------------> Falcons
Broncos @ Colts----------------> Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):

Eagles @ Cowboys ---------------> Eagles (23-16)

Monday Night:

Bears @ Chargers ---------------> Chargers


----------



## AliBaba

MrWolfpac said:


> Only recently joined the site, so I'll be behind, but I still want to join in!


Welcome!:wels The more the merrier.

Week 9 Template

Bye: Cardinals, Ravens, Lions, Texans, Chiefs, Seahawks

Thursday Night:

Browns @ Bengals -------------> Bengals

Sunday:

Packers @ Panthers -----------> Packers
Redskins @ Patriots -----------> Patriots
Titans @ Saints ----------------> Saints
Dolphins @ Bills ----------------> Bills
Rams @ Vikings-----------------> Vikings
Jaguars @ Jets------------------> Jets
Raiders @ Steelers--------------> Steelers
Giants @ Buccaneers----------> Giants
Falcons @ 49ers ----------------> Falcons
Broncos @ Colts----------------> Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):

Eagles @ Cowboys ---------------> Eagles 24-20

Monday Night:

Bears @ Chargers ---------------> Chargers


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> I so bombed last week.
> 
> Thursday Night:
> 
> Browns @ Bengals -------------> *Bengals*


Orange and black, yo!



Daveyboy said:


> Oh I've fallen.. :cry
> Week 9 Template
> 
> Bye: Cardinals, Ravens, Lions, Texans, Chiefs, Seahawks
> 
> Thursday Night:
> 
> Browns @ Bengals -------------> *Bengals*


As a fan of the Cardiac Cats, you are REDEEMED!



SA go0n said:


> Thursday Night:
> 
> Browns @ Bengals -------------> Bengals


That's right!



MrWolfpac said:


> Browns @ Bengals -------------> Bengals


It's all good!



Winds said:


> Week 9
> Thursday Night:
> 
> Browns @ Bengals -------------> *Bengals*


Yep - you can tell I can't do this very often. :lol



AliBaba said:


> Welcome!:wels *The more the merrier.*
> 
> Week 9 Template
> 
> Thursday Night:
> 
> Browns @ Bengals -------------> Bengals


And everybody WON! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Congrats. Its a good time to be a Bengals fan.


----------



## SA go0n

millenniumman75 said:


> Orange and black, yo!
> 
> As a fan of the Cardiac Cats, you are REDEEMED!
> 
> That's right!
> 
> It's all good!
> 
> Yep - you can tell I can't do this very often. :lol
> 
> And everybody WON! :boogie :boogie :boogie


Well to be honest it wasn't exactly going out on a limb. Predicting the Bengals beating the Manziel-led Browns is like predicting the suns going to rise.


----------



## millenniumman75

SA go0n said:


> Well to be honest it wasn't exactly going out on a limb. Predicting the Bengals beating the Manziel-led Browns is like predicting the suns going to rise.


Manziel needs to grow up.


----------



## MrWolfpac

millenniumman75 said:


> Manziel needs to grow up.


He looked good in the first half, I fell asleep and missed the second though. Did the Bengals D just come out with good adjustments, or was it a case of not being able to keep successfully scrambling and throwing?


----------



## WhoDey85

MrWolfpac said:


> He looked good in the first half, I fell asleep and missed the second though. Did the Bengals D just come out with good adjustments, or was it a case of not being able to keep successfully scrambling and throwing?


Yeah, the Bengals with the help of the Browns coaching staff, kept Johnny in the pocket in the second half. For some reason the Browns think it's a good idea for Johnny to be a pocket passer. :grin2:

He may be a decent QB if they let him do what he does. That and add some offensive players around him.


----------



## MrWolfpac

WhoDey85 said:


> Yeah, the Bengals with the help of the Browns coaching staff, kept Johnny in the pocket in the second half. For some reason the Browns think it's a good idea for Johnny to be a pocket passer. :grin2:
> 
> He may be a decent QB if they let him do what he does. That and add some offensive players around him.


Gotcha. Yeah, he's never been a pocket passer, they need to do something similar to how Seattle works with Wilson, or even a bit of how Carolina is with Cam. Build around the talents he does have, not try to force him into the pocket passer role.


----------



## WhoDey85

MrWolfpac said:


> Gotcha. Yeah, he's never been a pocket passer, they need to do something similar to how Seattle works with Wilson, or even a bit of how Carolina is with Cam. Build around the talents he does have, not try to force him into the pocket passer role.


Yeah like that. Welcome to the site and the pickem game btw.


----------



## WhoDey85

Update courtesy of Chantellabella


Week 10 Template

Bye: Falcons, Colts, Chargers, 49ers

Thursday Night:

Bills @ Jets ---------------> 

Sunday:

Lions @ Packers -----------> 
Cowboys @ Bucs-----------> 
Panthers @ Titans ---------> 
Bears @ Rams--------------> 
Saints @ Redskins ---------> 
Dolphins @ Eagles ---------> 
Browns @ Steelers ---------> 
Jaguars @ Ravens ----------> 
Vikings @ Raiders-----------> 
Patriots @ Giants------------> 
Chiefs @ Broncos------------> 

Sunday Night (include score):

Cardinals @ Seahawks------>

Monday Night:

Texans @ Bengals ---------->

Week 9 Results

1.Kevin001 9-4 *
2.Chanty83 8-5
2.AliBaba 8-5
4.WhoDey 7-6
4.Winds 7-6
4.Trendsetter 7-6
7.SAgoOn 6-7
7.Mr. Wolfpac 6-7
9.Daveyboy 5-8
9.Chantellabella 5-8


Overall results as of week 9 Check it to make sure, guys. My contacts are fuzzy. 

1.Kevin001 92-39 ****
2.AliBaba 85-46
3.Chanty83 84-47 **
4.SAgoOn 83-48 *
5.WhoDey85 82-49
5.Winds 82-49 
7.Davey Boy 80-51 ***
8.Chantellabella 79-52 *
9.Trendsetter 78-53*
10.Mr. Wolfpac 6-7



Week 10 Chantellabella

Bye: Falcons, Colts, Chargers, 49ers

Thursday Night:

Bills @ Jets ---------------> Jets

Sunday:

Lions @ Packers -----------> Packers
Cowboys @ Bucs-----------> Bucs
Panthers @ Titans ---------> Panthers
Bears @ Rams--------------> Rams
Saints @ Redskins ---------> Saints
Dolphins @ Eagles ---------> Eagles
Browns @ Steelers ---------> Steelers
Jaguars @ Ravens ----------> Ravens
Vikings @ Raiders-----------> Vikings
Patriots @ Giants------------> Patriots
Chiefs @ Broncos------------> Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):

Cardinals @ Seahawks------> Cardinals 35-14

Monday Night:

Texans @ Bengals ---------->Bengals



Week 10 Chanty83

Bye: Falcons, Colts, Chargers, 49ers

Thursday Night:

Bills @ Jets ---------------> Jets

Sunday:

Lions @ Packers -----------> Packers
Cowboys @ Bucs-----------> Bucs
Panthers @ Titans ---------> Panthers
Bears @ Rams--------------> Rams
Saints @ Redskins ---------> Saints
Dolphins @ Eagles ---------> Eagles
Browns @ Steelers ---------> Steelers
Jaguars @ Ravens ----------> Ravens
Vikings @ Raiders----------->Vikings 
Patriots @ Giants------------> Patriots
Chiefs @ Broncos------------> Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):

Cardinals @ Seahawks------> Cardinals 28-24

Monday Night:

Texans @ Bengals ----------> Bengals


----------



## WhoDey85

Week 10 Template

Bye: Falcons, Colts, Chargers, 49ers

Thursday Night:

Bills @ Jets ---------------> Jets

Sunday:

Lions @ Packers -----------> Packers
Cowboys @ Bucs-----------> Bucs
Panthers @ Titans ---------> Panthers
Bears @ Rams--------------> Rams
Saints @ Redskins ---------> Saints
Dolphins @ Eagles ---------> Eagles
Browns @ Steelers ---------> Steelers
Jaguars @ Ravens ----------> Ravens
Vikings @ Raiders-----------> Raiders
Patriots @ Giants------------> Patriots (I hope I'm wrong)
Chiefs @ Broncos------------> Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):

Cardinals @ Seahawks------> Seahawks 24-20

Monday Night:

Texans @ Bengals ----------> Bengals


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thanks for the update and I hope you're right :grin2: (Pats fan).


----------



## WhoDey85

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Thanks for the update and I hope you're right :grin2: (Pats fan).


No prob! :grin2:


----------



## MrWolfpac

Week 10 Template

Bye: Falcons, Colts, Chargers, 49ers

Thursday Night:

Bills @ Jets ---------------> Jets

Sunday:

Lions @ Packers -----------> Packers
Cowboys @ Bucs-----------> Bucs
Panthers @ Titans ---------> Panthers
Bears @ Rams--------------> Bears
Saints @ Redskins ---------> Saints
Dolphins @ Eagles ---------> Eagles
Browns @ Steelers ---------> Browns (upset alert!)
Jaguars @ Ravens ----------> Jaguars
Vikings @ Raiders-----------> Raiders
Patriots @ Giants------------> Patriots
Chiefs @ Broncos------------> Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):

Cardinals @ Seahawks------> Cardinals 30-17

Monday Night:

Texans @ Bengals ----------> Bengals


----------



## Kevin001

Week 10 Template

Bye: Falcons, Colts, Chargers, 49ers

Thursday Night:

Bills @ Jets ---------------> Jets

Sunday:

Lions @ Packers -----------> Packers
Cowboys @ Bucs-----------> Cowboys
Panthers @ Titans ---------> Panthers
Bears @ Rams--------------> Rams
Saints @ Redskins ---------> Saints
Dolphins @ Eagles ---------> Eagles
Browns @ Steelers ---------> Steelers 
Jaguars @ Ravens ----------> Ravens 
Vikings @ Raiders-----------> Vikings 
Patriots @ Giants------------> Patriots
Chiefs @ Broncos------------> Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):

Cardinals @ Seahawks------> Seattle 20-17

Monday Night:

Texans @ Bengals ----------> Bengals


----------



## SA go0n

Week 10 Template

Bye: Falcons, Colts, Chargers, 49ers

Thursday Night:

Bills @ Jets ---------------> Bills

Sunday:

Lions @ Packers -----------> Packers
Cowboys @ Bucs-----------> Cowboys
Panthers @ Titans ---------> Panthers
Bears @ Rams--------------> Rams
Saints @ Redskins ---------> Redskins
Dolphins @ Eagles ---------> Eagles
Browns @ Steelers ---------> Steelers
Jaguars @ Ravens ----------> Ravens
Vikings @ Raiders-----------> Raiders
Patriots @ Giants------------> Patriots
Chiefs @ Broncos------------> Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):

Cardinals @ Seahawks------> Seahawks 9-3

Monday Night:

Texans @ Bengals ----------> Bengals


----------



## WhoDey85

*Trendsetter's Picks*

Week 10 Template

Thursday Night:

Bills @ Jets ---------------> Jets

Sunday:

Lions @ Packers -----------> Packers 
Cowboys @ Bucs-----------> Bucs
Panthers @ Titans ---------> Panthers 
Bears @ Rams--------------> Rams
Saints @ Redskins ---------> Saints
Dolphins @ Eagles ---------> Dolphins 
Browns @ Steelers ---------> Steelers 
Jaguars @ Ravens ----------> Ravens 
Vikings @ Raiders-----------> Raiders
Patriots @ Giants------------> Giants 
Chiefs @ Broncos------------> Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):

Cardinals @ Seahawks------> Cardinals, 23-20

Monday Night:

Texans @ Bengals ---------->Bengals


----------



## Winds

Week 10 Template

Bye: Falcons, Colts, Chargers, 49ers

Thursday Night:

Bills @ Jets ---------------> Jets

Sunday:

Lions @ Packers -----------> Packers
Cowboys @ Bucs-----------> Bucs
Panthers @ Titans ---------> Panthers
Bears @ Rams--------------> Rams
Saints @ Redskins ---------> Saints
Dolphins @ Eagles ---------> Eagles
Browns @ Steelers ---------> Steelers
Jaguars @ Ravens ----------> Ravens
Vikings @ Raiders-----------> Raiders
Patriots @ Giants------------> Patriots
Chiefs @ Broncos------------> Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):

Cardinals @ Seahawks------> Seahawks (27 - 17)

Monday Night:

Texans @ Bengals ----------> Bengals


----------



## AliBaba

Week 10 Template

Bye: Falcons, Colts, Chargers, 49ers

Thursday Night:

Bills @ Jets ---------------> Jets

Sunday:

Lions @ Packers -----------> Packers
Cowboys @ Bucs-----------> Bucs
Panthers @ Titans ---------> Panthers
Bears @ Rams--------------> Rams
Saints @ Redskins ---------> Saints
Dolphins @ Eagles ---------> Eagles
Browns @ Steelers ---------> Steelers
Jaguars @ Ravens ----------> Ravens
Vikings @ Raiders-----------> Raiders
Patriots @ Giants------------> Patriots
Chiefs @ Broncos------------> Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):

Cardinals @ Seahawks------> Seahawks (23-17)

Monday Night:

Texans @ Bengals ----------> Bengals


----------



## Daveyboy

I can't believe how far I fell.. :cry Rigged


Week 10 Template

Bye: Falcons, Colts, Chargers, 49ers

Thursday Night:

Bills @ Jets ---------------> Jets

Sunday:

Lions @ Packers -----------> Packers
Cowboys @ Bucs-----------> Bucs
Panthers @ Titans --------->Panthers 
Bears @ Rams-------------->Bears 
Saints @ Redskins ---------> Saints
Dolphins @ Eagles --------->Eagles
Browns @ Steelers --------->Steelers 
Jaguars @ Ravens ----------> Ravens
Vikings @ Raiders-----------> Raiders
Patriots @ Giants------------> Patriots
Chiefs @ Broncos------------>Broncos 

Sunday Night (include score):

Cardinals @ Seahawks------>Cardinals 20-10

Monday Night:

Texans @ Bengals ---------->Bengals


----------



## millenniumman75

So everybody wants to see J. J. Watt lose. Didn't they have a problem with a quarterback not making it to team meetings and games.

Okay, so I watched Hard Knocks a few times. :lol


----------



## Kevin001

I bombed so bad this week :fall.


----------



## SA go0n

Kevin001 said:


> I bombed so bad this week :fall.


I'm pretty sure everyone did. A lot of upsets this week.


----------



## WhoDey85

Week 11 Template

Bye: Browns, Saints, Giants, Steelers

Thursday Night:

Titans @ Jaguars ---------> 

Sunday:

Raiders @ Lions-----------> 
Colts @ Falcons-----------> 
Rams @ Ravens ----------> 
Bucs @ Eagles-------------> 
Broncos @ Bears----------> 
Jets @ Texans ------------> 
Redskins @ Panthers --------> 
Cowboys @ Dolphins -----> 
Chiefs @ Chargers---------> 
Packers @ Vikings----------> 
49ers @ Seahawks---------> 

Sunday Night (include score):

Bengals @ Cardinals------->

Monday Night:

Bills @ Patriots-------------->


----------



## WhoDey85

Week 11 Template

Thursday Night:

Titans @ Jaguars ---------> Jaguars

Sunday:

Raiders @ Lions-----------> Lions
Colts @ Falcons-----------> Falcons
Rams @ Ravens ----------> Ravens
Bucs @ Eagles-------------> Eagles
Broncos @ Bears----------> Bears
Jets @ Texans ------------> Jets
Redskins @ Panthers -------- Panthers 
Cowboys @ Dolphins -----> Cowboys
Chiefs @ Chargers---------> Chargers
Packers @ Vikings----------> Vikings
49ers @ Seahawks---------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Bengals @ Cardinals-------> Bengals 27-24

Monday Night:

Bills @ Patriots--------------> Patriots


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> I bombed so bad this week :fall.


I don't even play this and I bombed!



WhoDey85 said:


> Week 11 Template
> 
> Thursday Night:
> 
> Titans @ Jaguars ---------> Jaguars
> 
> Sunday:
> 
> Raiders @ Lions-----------> Lions
> Colts @ Falcons-----------> Falcons
> Rams @ Ravens ----------> Ravens
> Bucs @ Eagles-------------> Eagles
> Broncos @ Bears----------> Bears
> Jets @ Texans ------------> Jets
> Redskins @ Panthers -------- Panthers
> Cowboys @ Dolphins -----> Cowboys
> Chiefs @ Chargers---------> Chargers
> Packers @ Vikings----------> Vikings
> 49ers @ Seahawks---------> Seahawks
> 
> Sunday Night (include score):
> 
> Bengals @ Cardinals-------> Bengals 27-24
> 
> Monday Night:
> 
> Bills @ Patriots--------------> Patriots


I am so upset, I had to go back up to 20mg of Paxil after three weeks. The stress of the loss got to me big time. Just kidding, it was WORK-related :mum.


----------



## WhoDey85

Nevermind guys Chantellabella is back to updating. I'll post her update and their picks here in a bit.


----------



## WhoDey85

millenniumman75 said:


> I don't even play this and I bombed!
> 
> I am so upset, I had to go back up to 20mg of Paxil after three weeks. The stress of the loss got to me big time. Just kidding, it was WORK-related :mum.


I'm sorry to hear about that man. Hope you are feeling better soon. Yeah, a Bengals loss after a bad week is pretty rough right? At least we aren't experiencing that a lot this year! Who Dey!


----------



## millenniumman75

WhoDey85 said:


> I'm sorry to hear about that man. Hope you are feeling better soon. Yeah, a Bengals loss after a bad week is pretty rough right? At least we aren't experiencing that a lot this year! Who Dey!


 WHO DEY!

Yeah, I am better now - a nap would do me good (about to take one)
I only slept three hours Tuesday morning and then had a 13 hour day.
Stress became anxiety for about six hours. 

I may be 40 and fabulous, but when I only get six hours of sleep on a normal weeknight, a nap of 15 minutes is a good thing.


----------



## Kevin001

Lets hope I can do better this week.

Week 11 Template

Thursday Night:

Titans @ Jaguars ---------> Jaguars

Sunday:

Raiders @ Lions-----------> Raiders 
Colts @ Falcons-----------> Falcons
Rams @ Ravens ----------> Ravens
Bucs @ Eagles-------------> Eagles
Broncos @ Bears----------> Denver 
Jets @ Texans ------------> Jets
Redskins @ Panthers -------- Panthers 
Cowboys @ Dolphins -----> Cowboys
Chiefs @ Chargers---------> Chiefs 
Packers @ Vikings----------> Packers 
49ers @ Seahawks---------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Bengals @ Cardinals-------> Arizona 30-21

Monday Night:

Bills @ Patriots--------------> Patriots


----------



## WhoDey85

How about this as the results: Guys, let WhoDey or I know if we still made a mistake

Results week 10 (lots of upsets)
1.Mr. Wolfpac 7-7 *
2. Daveyboy 6-8
2. Chanty83 6-8
2. Chantellabella 6-8
5.SAgoOn 5-9
5. Trendsetter 5-9
7.. WhoDey 4-10
7.Winds 4-10
7.Kevin001 4-10
7. AliBaba 4-10


Overall Standings as of week 10

1.Kevin001 96-49 ****
2.Chanty83 90-55 **
3.AliBaba 89-56
4.SAgoOn 88-57 *
5.Davey Boy 86-59 ***
5.WhoDey85 86 -59
5.Winds 86-59 
8.Chantellabella 85-60 *
9.Trendsetter 83 -62*
10.Mr. Wolfpac 13-14*


Week 11 Template

Bye: Browns, Saints, Giants, Steelers

Thursday Night:

Titans @ Jaguars ---------> 

Sunday:

Raiders @ Lions-----------> 
Colts @ Falcons-----------> 
Rams @ Ravens ----------> 
Bucs @ Eagles-------------> 
Broncos @ Bears----------> 
Jets @ Texans ------------> 
Redskins @ Panthers --------> 
Cowboys @ Dolphins -----> 
Chiefs @ Chargers---------> 
Packers @ Vikings----------> 
49ers @ Seahawks---------> 

Sunday Night (include score):

Bengals @ Cardinals------->

Monday Night:

Bills @ Patriots-------------->




Week 11 Chantellabella

Bye: Browns, Saints, Giants, Steelers

Thursday Night:

Titans @ Jaguars ---------> Jags

Sunday:

Raiders @ Lions-----------> Raiders
Colts @ Falcons-----------> Falcons
Rams @ Ravens ----------> Rams
Bucs @ Eagles-------------> Bucs
Broncos @ Bears----------> Broncos
Jets @ Texans ------------> Jets
Redskins @ Panthers -----> Panthers
Cowboys @ Dolphins -----> Dolphins
Chiefs @ Chargers---------> Chargers
Packers @ Vikings----------> Packers
49ers @ Seahawks---------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Bengals @ Cardinals-------> Cardinals 28-24

Monday Night:

Bills @ Patriots--------------> Patriots






Week 11 Chanty83

Bye: Browns, Saints, Giants, Steelers

Thursday Night:

Titans @ Jaguars ---------> Jags

Sunday:

Raiders @ Lions-----------> Raiders
Colts @ Falcons-----------> Falcons
Rams @ Ravens ----------> Rams
Bucs @ Eagles-------------> Eagles
Broncos @ Bears----------> Broncos
Jets @ Texans ------------> Jets
Redskins @ Panthers ------> Panthers
Cowboys @ Dolphins -----> Cowboys
Chiefs @ Chargers---------> Chiefs
Packers @ Vikings----------> Packers
49ers @ Seahawks---------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Bengals @ Cardinals-------> Bengals 28-21

Monday Night:

Bills @ Patriots--------------> Patriots







Trendsetter 
Week 11 Template

Thursday Night:

Titans @ Jaguars ---------> Jaguars

Sunday:

Raiders @ Lions-----------> Raiders
Colts @ Falcons-----------> Colts
Rams @ Ravens ----------> Ravens
Bucs @ Eagles-------------> Bucs
Broncos @ Bears----------> Bears
Jets @ Texans ------------> Texans
Redskins @ Bears --------> Bears
Cowboys @ Dolphins -----> Dolphins
Chiefs @ Chargers---------> Chiefs
Packers @ Vikings----------> Vikings
49ers @ Seahawks---------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Bengals @ Cardinals-------> Cardinals, 13-7

Monday Night:

Bills @ Patriots--------------> Patriots


----------



## WhoDey85

millenniumman75 said:


> WHO DEY!
> 
> Yeah, I am better now - a nap would do me good (about to take one)
> I only slept three hours Tuesday morning and then had a 13 hour day.
> Stress became anxiety for about six hours.
> 
> I may be 40 and fabulous, but when I only get six hours of sleep on a normal weeknight, a nap of 15 minutes is a good thing.


Yeah those ZZZs are important.


----------



## SA go0n

Week 11 Template

Bye: Browns, Saints, Giants, Steelers

Thursday Night:

Titans @ Jaguars ---------> Jags

Sunday:

Raiders @ Lions-----------> Lions
Colts @ Falcons-----------> Colts
Rams @ Ravens ----------> Rams
Bucs @ Eagles-------------> Eagles
Broncos @ Bears----------> Bears
Jets @ Texans ------------> Jets
Redskins @ Panthers --------> Panthers
Cowboys @ Dolphins -----> Dolphins
Chiefs @ Chargers---------> Chiefs
Packers @ Vikings----------> Vikings
49ers @ Seahawks---------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Bengals @ Cardinals-------> Cardinals 42-3

Monday Night:

Bills @ Patriots--------------> Patriots


----------



## MrWolfpac

Week 11 Template

Bye: Browns, Saints, Giants, Steelers

Thursday Night:

Titans @ Jaguars ---------> Jags

Sunday:

Raiders @ Lions-----------> Raiders
Colts @ Falcons-----------> Colts
Rams @ Ravens ----------> Ravens
Bucs @ Eagles-------------> Bucs
Broncos @ Bears----------> Bears
Jets @ Texans ------------> Texans
Redskins @ Panthers --------> Panthers
Cowboys @ Dolphins -----> Cowboys
Chiefs @ Chargers---------> Chargers
Packers @ Vikings----------> Vikings
49ers @ Seahawks---------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Bengals @ Cardinals-------> Cardinals 20-17

Monday Night:

Bills @ Patriots--------------> Patriots


----------



## millenniumman75

WhoDey85 said:


> Yeah those ZZZs are important.


 I slept for a half-hour.


----------



## Winds

Week 11

Bye: Browns, Saints, Giants, Steelers

Thursday Night:

Titans @ Jaguars ---------> Jags

Sunday:

Raiders @ Lions-----------> Lions
Colts @ Falcons-----------> Falcons
Rams @ Ravens ----------> Ravens
Bucs @ Eagles-------------> Eagles
Broncos @ Bears----------> Bears
Jets @ Texans ------------> Texans
Redskins @ Panthers --------> Panthers
Cowboys @ Dolphins -----> Cowboys
Chiefs @ Chargers---------> Chiefs
Packers @ Vikings----------> Packers
49ers @ Seahawks---------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Bengals @ Cardinals-------> Cardinals (27-20)

Monday Night:

Bills @ Patriots--------------> Patriots


----------



## AliBaba

Week 11

Bye: Browns, Saints, Giants, Steelers

Thursday Night:

Titans @ Jaguars ---------> Jags

Sunday:

Raiders @ Lions-----------> Lions
Colts @ Falcons-----------> Falcons
Rams @ Ravens ----------> Ravens
Bucs @ Eagles-------------> Eagles
Broncos @ Bears----------> Bears
Jets @ Texans ------------> Jets
Redskins @ Panthers --------> Panthers
Cowboys @ Dolphins -----> Dolphins
Chiefs @ Chargers---------> Chiefs
Packers @ Vikings----------> Vikings
49ers @ Seahawks---------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Bengals @ Cardinals-------> Cardinals (24-21)

Monday Night:

Bills @ Patriots--------------> Patriots


----------



## Daveyboy

Week 11 Template

Bye: Browns, Saints, Giants, Steelers

Thursday Night:

Titans @ Jaguars ---------> Drats!! Missed my Thursday pick..

Sunday:

Raiders @ Lions-----------> lions
Colts @ Falcons-----------> falcons
Rams @ Ravens ----------> Rams
Bucs @ Eagles-------------> Eagles
Broncos @ Bears----------> bears
Jets @ Texans ------------> jets
Redskins @ Panthers --------> panthers
Cowboys @ Dolphins -----> Cowboys
Chiefs @ Chargers---------> Chiefs
Packers @ Vikings----------> packers
49ers @ Seahawks---------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Bengals @ Cardinals------->cardinals 37-10

Monday Night:

Bills @ Patriots-------------->patriots


----------



## WhoDey85

Week 11 Results courtesy of Chantellabella

1.Winds 11-3 *
2.Trendsetter 10-4
2.Kevin001 10-4
2.Mr. Wolfpac 10-4
5.Daveyboy 8-6
5.SAgoOn 8-6
5.Chanty83 8-6
5.Chantellabella 8-6
5.AliBaba 8-6
10.WhoDey 7-7

Overall Standings as of week 11

The field's getting tight. 

1.Kevin001 106-53 ****
2.Chanty83 98-61 **
3.AliBaba 97-62
3.Winds 97-62 * 
5.SAgoOn 96-63 *
6.Davey Boy 94-65 ***
7.Trendsetter 93-66*
7.WhoDey85 93-66
7.Chantellabella 93-66 *
10.Mr. Wolfpac 23-28*


Week 12 Template

Thursday:

Eagles @ Lions ----------->
Panthers @ Cowboys ---->
Bears @ Packers --------->

Sunday:

Saints @ Texans-----------> 
Rams @ Bengals-----------> 
Vikings @ Falcons ---------> 
Giants @ Redskins---------> 
Buccaneers @ Colts--------> 
Bills @ Chiefs --------------> 
Raiders @ Titans ----------> 
Chargers @ Jaguars -------> 
Dolphins @ Jets------------> 
Cardinals @ 49ers----------> 
Steelers @ Seahawks------> 

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Broncos--------->

Monday Night:

Ravens @ Browns---------->






Week 12 Chanty83

Thursday:

Eagles @ Lions -----------> Eagles
Panthers @ Cowboys ----> Panthers
Bears @ Packers ---------> Packers

Sunday:

Saints @ Texans-----------> Saints
Rams @ Bengals-----------> Bengals
Vikings @ Falcons ---------> Vikings
Giants @ Redskins---------> Giants
Buccaneers @ Colts--------> Colts
Bills @ Chiefs --------------> Chiefs
Raiders @ Titans ----------> Raiders
Chargers @ Jaguars -------> Jags
Dolphins @ Jets------------> Jets
Cardinals @ 49ers----------> Cardinals
Steelers @ Seahawks------> Steelers

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Broncos--------->Patriots 42-35

Monday Night:

Ravens @ Browns----------> Ravens








Week 12 Chantellabella

Thursday:

Eagles @ Lions -----------> Eagles
Panthers @ Cowboys ----> Cowboys
Bears @ Packers ---------> Packers

Sunday:

Saints @ Texans-----------> Saints
Rams @ Bengals-----------> Bengals
Vikings @ Falcons ---------> Vikings
Giants @ Redskins---------> Giants
Buccaneers @ Colts--------> Buccaneers
Bills @ Chiefs --------------> Bills
Raiders @ Titans ----------> Raiders
Chargers @ Jaguars -------> Jags
Dolphins @ Jets------------> Dolphins
Cardinals @ 49ers----------> Cardinals
Steelers @ Seahawks------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Broncos---------> Broncos 42-38

Monday Night:

Ravens @ Browns----------> Browns







Week 12 Trendsetter's picks

Thursday:

Eagles @ Lions -----------> Lions
Panthers @ Cowboys ----> Cowboys 
Bears @ Packers ---------> Packers 

Sunday:

Saints @ Texans-----------> Texans 
Rams @ Bengals-----------> Bengals 
Vikings @ Falcons ---------> Vikings 
Giants @ Redskins---------> Giants 
Buccaneers @ Colts--------> Buccaneers
Bills @ Chiefs --------------> Chiefs
Raiders @ Titans ----------> Raiders
Chargers @ Jaguars -------> Chargers 
Dolphins @ Jets------------> Dolphins 
Cardinals @ 49ers----------> Cardinals 
Steelers @ Seahawks------> Seahawks 

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Broncos---------> Patriots, 31-10

Monday Night:

Ravens @ Browns----------> Ravens


----------



## WhoDey85

Week 12 Template

Thursday:

Eagles @ Lions -----------> Lions
Panthers @ Cowboys ----> Panthers
Bears @ Packers ---------> Packers

Sunday:

Saints @ Texans-----------> Texans
Rams @ Bengals-----------> Bengals
Vikings @ Falcons ---------> Vikings
Giants @ Redskins---------> Giants
Buccaneers @ Colts--------> Colts
Bills @ Chiefs --------------> Chiefs
Raiders @ Titans ----------> Raiders
Chargers @ Jaguars -------> Jaguars
Dolphins @ Jets------------> Jets
Cardinals @ 49ers----------> Cardinals
Steelers @ Seahawks------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Broncos---------> Patriots 20-13

Monday Night:

Ravens @ Browns----------> Browns


----------



## Kevin001

*Happy Thanksgiving*

Week 12 Template

Thursday:

Eagles @ Lions -----------> Lions
Panthers @ Cowboys ----> Dallas 
Bears @ Packers ---------> Packers

Sunday:

Saints @ Texans-----------> Saints 
Rams @ Bengals-----------> Bengals
Vikings @ Falcons ---------> Vikings
Giants @ Redskins---------> Giants
Buccaneers @ Colts--------> Bucs
Bills @ Chiefs --------------> Chiefs
Raiders @ Titans ----------> Raiders
Chargers @ Jaguars -------> Jaguars
Dolphins @ Jets------------> Jets
Cardinals @ 49ers----------> Cardinals
Steelers @ Seahawks------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Broncos---------> Pats 27-23

Monday Night:

Ravens @ Browns----------> Browns


----------



## Winds

Week 12

Thursday:

Eagles @ Lions -----------> Lions
Panthers @ Cowboys ----> Panthers
Bears @ Packers ---------> Packers

Sunday:

Saints @ Texans-----------> Texans
Rams @ Bengals-----------> Bengals
Vikings @ Falcons ---------> Vikings
Giants @ Redskins---------> Giants
Buccaneers @ Colts--------> Bucs
Bills @ Chiefs --------------> Chiefs
Raiders @ Titans ----------> Titans
Chargers @ Jaguars -------> Jaguars
Dolphins @ Jets------------> Jets
Cardinals @ 49ers----------> Cardinals
Steelers @ Seahawks------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Broncos---------> Patriots (24-16)

Monday Night:

Ravens @ Browns----------> Browns


----------



## SA go0n

Week 12 Template

Thursday:

Eagles @ Lions -----------> Lions
Panthers @ Cowboys ----> Panthers
Bears @ Packers ---------> Packers

Sunday:

Saints @ Texans-----------> Texans
Rams @ Bengals-----------> Bengals
Vikings @ Falcons ---------> Vikings
Giants @ Redskins---------> Giants
Buccaneers @ Colts--------> Colts
Bills @ Chiefs --------------> Chiefs
Raiders @ Titans ----------> Raiders
Chargers @ Jaguars -------> Jaguars
Dolphins @ Jets------------> Jets
Cardinals @ 49ers----------> Cardinals
Steelers @ Seahawks------> Steelers

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Broncos---------> Patriots 14-11

Monday Night:

Ravens @ Browns----------> Browns


----------



## AliBaba

Week 12 Template

Thursday:

Eagles @ Lions -----------> Lions
Panthers @ Cowboys ----> Panthers
Bears @ Packers ---------> Packers

Sunday:

Saints @ Texans-----------> Texans
Rams @ Bengals-----------> Bengals
Vikings @ Falcons ---------> Falcons
Giants @ Redskins---------> Giants
Buccaneers @ Colts--------> Colts
Bills @ Chiefs --------------> Chiefs
Raiders @ Titans ----------> Titans
Chargers @ Jaguars -------> Jaguars
Dolphins @ Jets------------> Jets
Cardinals @ 49ers----------> Cardinals
Steelers @ Seahawks------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Broncos---------> Patriots 24-21

Monday Night:

Ravens @ Browns----------> Browns


----------



## MrWolfpac

Week 12 Template

Thursday:

Eagles @ Lions -----------> Lions
Panthers @ Cowboys ----> Panthers
Bears @ Packers ---------> Packers

Sunday:

Saints @ Texans-----------> Texans
Rams @ Bengals-----------> Bengals
Vikings @ Falcons ---------> Vikings
Giants @ Redskins---------> Giants
Buccaneers @ Colts--------> Bucs
Bills @ Chiefs --------------> Chiefs
Raiders @ Titans ----------> Raiders
Chargers @ Jaguars -------> Chargers
Dolphins @ Jets------------> Jets
Cardinals @ 49ers----------> Cardinals
Steelers @ Seahawks------> Steelers

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Broncos---------> Patriots 36-17

Monday Night:

Ravens @ Browns----------> Browns


----------



## Daveyboy

Drats!! again.. Misssed the first game..



Week 12 Template

Thursday:

Eagles @ Lions ----------->Missed
Panthers @ Cowboys ---->Panthers
Bears @ Packers --------->Packers

Sunday:

Saints @ Texans----------->Texans 
Rams @ Bengals----------->Bengals 
Vikings @ Falcons --------->Falcons 
Giants @ Redskins---------> Redskiins
Buccaneers @ Colts--------> Colts
Bills @ Chiefs --------------> Bills
Raiders @ Titans ----------> Raiders
Chargers @ Jaguars -------> Chargers
Dolphins @ Jets------------> Jets
Cardinals @ 49ers---------->Cardinals 
Steelers @ Seahawks------>Steelers 

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Broncos--------->Patriots 31-27

Monday Night:

Ravens @ Browns---------->Ravens


----------



## WhoDey85

Week 12 Results

1.WhoDey 11-5 *
1.Mr. Wolfpac 11-5 *
3.Daveyboy 10-6
3.SAgoOn 10-6
3.Trendsetter 10-6
6.AliBaba 9-7
6.Winds 9-7
6.Chanty83 9-7
9.Kevin001 8-8
10.Chantellabella 6-10 (that's what happens when you take a gamble on upsets) Sigh. 


Overall Standings as of week 12 

1.Kevin001 114-61 ****
2.Chanty83 107-68 **
3.SAgoOn 106 -69 *
3.AliBaba 106-69
3.Winds 106-69 * 
6.Davey Boy 104-71 ***
6.WhoDey85 104-71 *
8.Trendsetter 103-72*
9.Chantellabella 99-76 *
10.Mr. Wolfpac 34-33**

Week 13 Template

Thursday:

Packers @ Lions ----------->

Sunday:

Jets @ Giants ------------->
Cardinals @ Rams -------->
Falcons @ Bucs-------------> 
Seahawks @ Vikings--------> 
49ers @ Bears -------------> 
Jaguars @ Titans-----------> 
Texans @ Bills---------------> 
Ravens @ Dolphins---------> 
Bengals @ Browns ---------> 
Chiefs @ Raiders -----------> 
Broncos @ Chargers--------> 
Eagles @ Patriots------------> 
Panthers @ Saints-----------> 

Sunday Night (include score):

Colts @ Steelers------------->

Monday Night:

Cowboys @ Redskins-------->







Week 13 Chantellabella

Thursday:

Packers @ Lions -----------> Packers

Sunday:

Jets @ Giants --------------> Jets
Cardinals @ Rams ---------> Cardinals
Falcons @ Bucs--------------> Bucs
Seahawks @ Vikings---------> Vikings
49ers @ Bears ---------------> Bears
Jaguars @ Titans-------------> Jags
Texans @ Bills-----------------> Bills
Ravens @ Dolphins-----------> Ravens
Bengals @ Browns ----------> Bengals
Chiefs @ Raiders -------------> Raiders
Broncos @ Chargers----------> Broncos
Eagles @ Patriots-------------> Patriots
Panthers @ Saints------------> Panthers

Sunday Night (include score):

Colts @ Steelers--------------> Steelers 20-13

Monday Night:

Cowboys @ Redskins----------> Redskins




Week 13 Trendsetter's picks
Thursday:

Packers @ Lions -----------> Lions

Sunday:

Jets @ Giants -------------> Giants 
Cardinals @ Rams --------> Cardinals 
Falcons @ Bucs-------------> Falcons
Seahawks @ Vikings--------> Seahawks 
49ers @ Bears -------------> Bears
Jaguars @ Titans-----------> Jaguars
Texans @ Bills---------------> Texans 
Ravens @ Dolphins---------> Ravens 
Bengals @ Browns ---------> Bengals 
Chiefs @ Raiders -----------> Chiefs 
Broncos @ Chargers--------> Broncos 
Eagles @ Patriots------------> Patriots 
Panthers @ Saints-----------> Saints

Sunday Night (include score):

Colts @ Steelers-------------> Colts, 23-20

Monday Night:

Cowboys @ Redskins--------> Redskins






Week 13 Chanty83

Thursday:

Packers @ Lions -----------> Packers

Sunday:

Jets @ Giants --------------> Jets
Cardinals @ Rams ---------> Cardinals
Falcons @ Bucs--------------> Falcons
Seahawks @ Vikings---------> Vikings
49ers @ Bears ---------------> Bears
Jaguars @ Titans-------------> Jags
Texans @ Bills-----------------> Texans
Ravens @ Dolphins-----------> Ravens
Bengals @ Browns ----------> Bengals
Chiefs @ Raiders -------------> Chiefs
Broncos @ Chargers----------> Broncos
Eagles @ Patriots-------------> Patriots
Panthers @ Saints------------> Panthers

Sunday Night (include score):

Colts @ Steelers--------------> Colts 28-21

Monday Night:

Cowboys @ Redskins----------> Redskins


----------



## WhoDey85

Week 13 Template

Thursday:

Packers @ Lions -----------> Packers

Sunday:

Jets @ Giants -------------> Giants
Cardinals @ Rams --------> Cardinals
Falcons @ Bucs-------------> Falcons
Seahawks @ Vikings--------> Vikings
49ers @ Bears -------------> Bears
Jaguars @ Titans-----------> Titans
Texans @ Bills---------------> Bills
Ravens @ Dolphins---------> Dolphins
Bengals @ Browns ---------> Bengals
Chiefs @ Raiders -----------> Chiefs
Broncos @ Chargers--------> Broncos
Eagles @ Patriots------------> Patriots
Panthers @ Saints-----------> Panthers

Sunday Night (include score):

Colts @ Steelers-------------> Steelers 20-17

Monday Night:

Cowboys @ Redskins--------> Redskins


----------



## Kevin001

I have to do better this week .

Week 13 Template

Thursday:

Packers @ Lions -----------> Packers

Sunday:

Jets @ Giants -------------> Giants
Cardinals @ Rams --------> Cardinals
Falcons @ Bucs-------------> Falcons
Seahawks @ Vikings--------> Seattle 
49ers @ Bears -------------> Bears
Jaguars @ Titans-----------> Jags 
Texans @ Bills---------------> Bills
Ravens @ Dolphins---------> Ravens 
Bengals @ Browns ---------> Bengals
Chiefs @ Raiders -----------> Chiefs
Broncos @ Chargers--------> Broncos
Eagles @ Patriots------------> Patriots
Panthers @ Saints-----------> Panthers

Sunday Night (include score):

Colts @ Steelers-------------> Steelers 27-20

Monday Night:

Cowboys @ Redskins--------> Redskins


----------



## Daveyboy

Week 13 

Thursday:

Packers @ Lions -----------> Packers

Sunday:

Jets @ Giants --------------> Jets
Cardinals @ Rams ---------> Cardinals
Falcons @ Bucs--------------> Bucs
Seahawks @ Vikings---------> Seahawks
49ers @ Bears ---------------> Bears
Jaguars @ Titans-------------> Titans
Texans @ Bills-----------------> Bills
Ravens @ Dolphins-----------> Dolphins
Bengals @ Browns ----------> Bengals
Chiefs @ Raiders -------------> Chiefs
Broncos @ Chargers----------> Broncos
Eagles @ Patriots-------------> Patriots
Panthers @ Saints------------> Panthers

Sunday Night (include score):

Colts @ Steelers--------------> Steelers 24-17

Monday Night:

Cowboys @ Redskins----------> Redskins


----------



## SA go0n

Week 13 Template

Thursday:

Packers @ Lions -----------> Lions

Sunday:

Jets @ Giants -------------> Giants
Cardinals @ Rams --------> Cardinals
Falcons @ Bucs-------------> Bucs
Seahawks @ Vikings--------> Vikings
49ers @ Bears -------------> Bears
Jaguars @ Titans-----------> Titans
Texans @ Bills---------------> Bills
Ravens @ Dolphins---------> Ravens
Bengals @ Browns ---------> Bengals
Chiefs @ Raiders -----------> Chiefs
Broncos @ Chargers--------> Broncos
Eagles @ Patriots------------> Patriots
Panthers @ Saints-----------> Panthers

Sunday Night (include score):

Colts @ Steelers-------------> Steelers 59-11

Monday Night:

Cowboys @ Redskins--------> Redskins


----------



## SA go0n

WhoDey85 said:


> Week 12 Results
> 
> 1.WhoDey 11-5 *
> 1.SAgoOn 11-5 *
> 1.Mr. Wolfpac 11-5 *
> 4.Daveyboy 10-6
> 4.Trendsetter 10-6
> 6.AliBaba 9-7
> 6.Winds 9-7
> 6.Chanty83 9-7
> 9.Kevin001 8-8
> 10.Chantellabella 6-10 (that's what happens when you take a gamble on upsets) Sigh.
> 
> Overall Standings as of week 12
> 
> 1.Kevin001 114-61 ****
> 2.Chanty83 107-68 **
> 2.SAgoOn 107 -68 **
> 4.AliBaba 106-69
> 4.Winds 106-69 *
> 6.Davey Boy 104-71 ***
> 6.WhoDey85 104-71 *
> 8.Trendsetter 103-72*
> 9.Chantellabella 99-76 *
> 10.Mr. Wolfpac 34-33**
> 
> Week 13 Template
> 
> Thursday:
> 
> Packers @ Lions ----------->
> 
> Sunday:
> 
> Jets @ Giants ------------->
> Cardinals @ Rams -------->
> Falcons @ Bucs------------->
> Seahawks @ Vikings-------->
> 49ers @ Bears ------------->
> Jaguars @ Titans----------->
> Texans @ Bills--------------->
> Ravens @ Dolphins--------->
> Bengals @ Browns --------->
> Chiefs @ Raiders ----------->
> Broncos @ Chargers-------->
> Eagles @ Patriots------------>
> Panthers @ Saints----------->
> 
> Sunday Night (include score):
> 
> Colts @ Steelers------------->
> 
> Monday Night:
> 
> Cowboys @ Redskins-------->
> 
> Week 13 Chantellabella
> 
> Thursday:
> 
> Packers @ Lions -----------> Packers
> 
> Sunday:
> 
> Jets @ Giants --------------> Jets
> Cardinals @ Rams ---------> Cardinals
> Falcons @ Bucs--------------> Bucs
> Seahawks @ Vikings---------> Vikings
> 49ers @ Bears ---------------> Bears
> Jaguars @ Titans-------------> Jags
> Texans @ Bills-----------------> Bills
> Ravens @ Dolphins-----------> Ravens
> Bengals @ Browns ----------> Bengals
> Chiefs @ Raiders -------------> Raiders
> Broncos @ Chargers----------> Broncos
> Eagles @ Patriots-------------> Patriots
> Panthers @ Saints------------> Panthers
> 
> Sunday Night (include score):
> 
> Colts @ Steelers--------------> Steelers 20-13
> 
> Monday Night:
> 
> Cowboys @ Redskins----------> Redskins
> 
> Week 13 Chanty83
> 
> Thursday:
> 
> Packers @ Lions -----------> Packers
> 
> Sunday:
> 
> Jets @ Giants --------------> Jets
> Cardinals @ Rams ---------> Cardinals
> Falcons @ Bucs--------------> Falcons
> Seahawks @ Vikings---------> Vikings
> 49ers @ Bears ---------------> Bears
> Jaguars @ Titans-------------> Jags
> Texans @ Bills-----------------> Texans
> Ravens @ Dolphins-----------> Ravens
> Bengals @ Browns ----------> Bengals
> Chiefs @ Raiders -------------> Chiefs
> Broncos @ Chargers----------> Broncos
> Eagles @ Patriots-------------> Patriots
> Panthers @ Saints------------> Panthers
> 
> Sunday Night (include score):
> 
> Colts @ Steelers--------------> Colts 28-21
> 
> Monday Night:
> 
> Cowboys @ Redskins----------> Redskins


I counted 10-6 for me. Just keeping it legit fam


----------



## Winds

Week 13

Thursday:

Packers @ Lions -----------> Packers

Sunday:

Jets @ Giants -------------> Giants
Cardinals @ Rams --------> Cardinals
Falcons @ Bucs-------------> Falcons
Seahawks @ Vikings--------> Seahawks
49ers @ Bears -------------> Bears
Jaguars @ Titans-----------> Titans
Texans @ Bills---------------> Bills
Ravens @ Dolphins---------> Dolphins
Bengals @ Browns ---------> Bengals
Chiefs @ Raiders -----------> Chiefs
Broncos @ Chargers--------> Broncos
Eagles @ Patriots------------> Patriots
Panthers @ Saints-----------> Panthers

Sunday Night (include score):

Colts @ Steelers-------------> Steelers (24-20)

Monday Night:

Cowboys @ Redskins--------> Redskins


----------



## AliBaba

Week 13

Thursday:

Packers @ Lions -----------> Packers

Sunday:

Jets @ Giants -------------> Giants
Cardinals @ Rams --------> Cardinals
Falcons @ Bucs-------------> Falcons
Seahawks @ Vikings--------> Vikings
49ers @ Bears -------------> Bears
Jaguars @ Titans-----------> Titans
Texans @ Bills---------------> Bills
Ravens @ Dolphins---------> Dolphins
Bengals @ Browns ---------> Bengals
Chiefs @ Raiders -----------> Chiefs
Broncos @ Chargers--------> Broncos
Eagles @ Patriots------------> Patriots
Panthers @ Saints-----------> Panthers

Sunday Night (include score):

Colts @ Steelers-------------> Steelers (29-24)

Monday Night:

Cowboys @ Redskins--------> Redskins


----------



## millenniumman75

Hmmmm.....everybody is voting for the Bengals again. Who Dey! :lol


----------



## WhoDey85

SA go0n said:


> I counted 10-6 for me. Just keeping it legit fam


Ok, I edited it for you man. Thanks for setting it straight. Check to make sure it looks right.


----------



## WhoDey85

Week 14 Template

Thursday:

Vikings @ Cardinals ------->

Sunday:

Bills @ Eagles -------------->
Seahawks @ Ravens--------> 
49ers @ Browns-------------> 
Lions @ Rams----------------> 
Titans @ Jets-----------------> 
Steelers @ Bengals-----------> 
Colts @ Jaguars --------------> 
Chargers @ Chiefs -----------> 
Redskins @ Bears ------------> 
Falcons @ Panthers-----------> 
Saints @ Buccaneers---------> 
Raiders @ Broncos-----------> 
Cowboys @ Packers---------->

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Texans------------>

Monday Night:

Giants @ Dolphins------------>

Week 12 with SAgoOn edited

1.WhoDey 11-5 *
1.Mr. Wolfpac 11-5 *
1.SAgoOn 10-6 *
4.Daveyboy 10-6
4.Trendsetter 10-6
6.AliBaba 9-7
6.Winds 9-7
6.Chanty83 9-7
9.Kevin001 8-8
10.Chantellab 6-10

Overall Standings as of week 12 with SAgoOn edited

1.Kevin001 114-61 ****
2.Chanty83 107-68 **
3..SAgoOn 106 -69 *
3.AliBaba 106-69
3.Winds 106-69 * 
6.Davey Boy 104-71 ***
6.WhoDey85 104-71 *
8.Trendsetter 103-72*
9.Chantellabella 99-76 *
10.Mr. Wolfpac 34-33**

*Week 13 results*

1.Daveyboy 12-4 *
2.Winds 10-6
3.AliBaba 9-5
3.WhoDey 85 9-5
5.SAgoOn 8-6
5.Kevin001 8-6
5.Chantellabella 8-6
8.Chanty83 6-8
9.Trendsetter 4-10

*Overall standings as of week 13*

1.Kevin001 122-67 ****
2.Davey Boy 116-75 ****
2.Winds 116-75 * 
4.AliBaba 115-74
5.SAgoOn 114 -75 *
6.Chanty83 113-76 **
6.WhoDey85 113-76 *
8.Trendsetter 107-82*
8.Chantellabella 107-82 *

Week 14 Chantellabella

Thursday:

Vikings @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals

Sunday:

Bills @ Eagles --------------> Bills
Seahawks @ Ravens--------> Seahawks
49ers @ Browns-------------> 49ers
Lions @ Rams----------------> Rams
Titans @ Jets-----------------> Jets
Steelers @ Bengals-----------> Bengals
Colts @ Jaguars --------------> Colts
Chargers @ Chiefs -----------> Chiefs
Redskins @ Bears ------------> Bears
Falcons @ Panthers-----------> Panthers (Fou Minous french for crazy kitties)
Saints @ Buccaneers---------> Aints
Raiders @ Broncos-----------> Broncos
Cowboys @ Packers----------> Packers

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Texans------------> Patriots (Brady Bunch) 42-24

Monday Night:

Giants @ Dolphins------------> Giants

Week 14 Chanty83

Thursday:

Vikings @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals

Sunday:

Bills @ Eagles --------------> Eagles
Seahawks @ Ravens--------> Seahawks
49ers @ Browns-------------> 49ers
Lions @ Rams----------------> Lions
Titans @ Jets-----------------> Jets
Steelers @ Bengals-----------> Bengals
Colts @ Jaguars --------------> Colts
Chargers @ Chiefs -----------> Chiefs
Redskins @ Bears ------------> Redskins
Falcons @ Panthers-----------> Panthers
Saints @ Buccaneers---------> Saints
Raiders @ Broncos-----------> Broncos
Cowboys @ Packers----------> Packers

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Texans------------> Patriots 42-21

Monday Night:

Giants @ Dolphins------------> Giants

Trendsetter's Picks
Week 14

Thursday:

Vikings @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals

Sunday:

Bills @ Eagles --------------> Bills
Seahawks @ Ravens--------> Seahawks 
49ers @ Browns-------------> 49ers
Lions @ Rams----------------> Rams
Titans @ Jets-----------------> Jets
Steelers @ Bengals-----------> Steelers 
Colts @ Jaguars --------------> Colts
Chargers @ Chiefs -----------> Chiefs
Redskins @ Bears ------------> Redskins
Falcons @ Panthers-----------> Panthers 
Saints @ Buccaneers---------> Buccaneers
Raiders @ Broncos-----------> Broncos 
Cowboys @ Packers----------> Packers

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Texans------------>Patriots, 24-14

Monday Night:

Giants @ Dolphins------------>Dolphins


----------



## WhoDey85

Week 14 Template

Thursday:

Vikings @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals

Sunday:

Bills @ Eagles --------------> Bills
Seahawks @ Ravens--------> Seahawks
49ers @ Browns-------------> Browns
Lions @ Rams----------------> Lions
Titans @ Jets-----------------> Jets
Steelers @ Bengals-----------> Bengals for the division 
Colts @ Jaguars --------------> Jaguars
Chargers @ Chiefs -----------> Chiefs
Redskins @ Bears ------------> Bears
Falcons @ Panthers-----------> Panthers
Saints @ Buccaneers---------> Buccaneers
Raiders @ Broncos-----------> Broncos
Cowboys @ Packers----------> Packers

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Texans------------> Patriots 20-13

Monday Night:

Giants @ Dolphins------------> Giants


----------



## Kevin001

I've been slipping this past month :crying:

Week 14 Template

Thursday:

Vikings @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals

Sunday:

Bills @ Eagles --------------> Bills
Seahawks @ Ravens--------> Seahawks
49ers @ Browns-------------> 49ers 
Lions @ Rams----------------> Lions
Titans @ Jets-----------------> Jets
Steelers @ Bengals-----------> Steelers 
Colts @ Jaguars --------------> Colts 
Chargers @ Chiefs -----------> Chiefs
Redskins @ Bears ------------> Bears
Falcons @ Panthers-----------> Panthers
Saints @ Buccaneers---------> Bucs 
Raiders @ Broncos-----------> Broncos
Cowboys @ Packers----------> Packers

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Texans------------> Pats 27-20

Monday Night:

Giants @ Dolphins------------> Giants


----------



## Daveyboy

Week 14 Template

Thursday:

Vikings @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals

Sunday:

Bills @ Eagles --------------> Bills
Seahawks @ Ravens--------> Seahawks
49ers @ Browns-------------> Browns
Lions @ Rams----------------> Lions
Titans @ Jets-----------------> Jets
Steelers @ Bengals-----------> Steelers
Colts @ Jaguars --------------> Jaguars
Chargers @ Chiefs -----------> Chiefs
Redskins @ Bears ------------> Bears
Falcons @ Panthers-----------> Panthers
Saints @ Buccaneers---------> Buccaneers
Raiders @ Broncos-----------> Broncos
Cowboys @ Packers----------> Packers

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Texans------------> Patriots 33-17

Monday Night:

Giants @ Dolphins------------> Giants


----------



## Winds

Week 14

Thursday:

Vikings @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals

Sunday:

Bills @ Eagles --------------> Eagles
Seahawks @ Ravens--------> Seahawks
49ers @ Browns-------------> 49ers
Lions @ Rams----------------> Lions
Titans @ Jets-----------------> Jets
Steelers @ Bengals-----------> Bengals
Colts @ Jaguars --------------> Colts
Chargers @ Chiefs -----------> Chiefs
Redskins @ Bears ------------> Bears
Falcons @ Panthers-----------> Panthers
Saints @ Buccaneers---------> Bucs
Raiders @ Broncos-----------> Broncos
Cowboys @ Packers----------> Packers

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Texans------------> Patriots 27-13

Monday Night:

Giants @ Dolphins------------> Giants


----------



## AliBaba

Week 14

Thursday:

Vikings @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals

Sunday:

Bills @ Eagles --------------> Eagles
Seahawks @ Ravens--------> Seahawks
49ers @ Browns-------------> Browns
Lions @ Rams----------------> Rams
Titans @ Jets-----------------> Jets
Steelers @ Bengals-----------> Bengals
Colts @ Jaguars --------------> Colts
Chargers @ Chiefs -----------> Chiefs
Redskins @ Bears ------------> Bears
Falcons @ Panthers-----------> Panthers
Saints @ Buccaneers---------> Bucs
Raiders @ Broncos-----------> Broncos
Cowboys @ Packers----------> Packers

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Texans------------> Patriots 24-19

Monday Night:

Giants @ Dolphins------------> Dolphins


----------



## SA go0n

Week 14 Template

Thursday:

Vikings @ Cardinals -------> missed

Sunday:

Bills @ Eagles --------------> Bills
Seahawks @ Ravens--------> Seahawks
49ers @ Browns-------------> 49ers
Lions @ Rams----------------> Lions
Titans @ Jets-----------------> Jets
Steelers @ Bengals-----------> Steelers
Colts @ Jaguars --------------> Jaguars
Chargers @ Chiefs -----------> Chefs
Redskins @ Bears ------------> Bears
Falcons @ Panthers-----------> Panthers 
Saints @ Buccaneers---------> Bucs
Raiders @ Broncos-----------> Broncos
Cowboys @ Packers----------> Packers

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Texans------------> Texans 31-2

Monday Night:

Giants @ Dolphins------------> Giants


----------



## WhoDey85

Week 15 Template

Thursday:

Buccaneers @ Rams -------->

Saturday:

Jets @ Cowboys ------------->

Sunday:

Panthers @ Giants ---------->
Titans @ Patriots ------------>
Bills @ Redskins-------------> 
Chiefs @ Ravens-------------> 
Texans @ Colts --------------> 
Falcons @ Jaguars-----------> 
Bears @ Vikings-------------> 
Packers @ Raiders----------> 
Browns @ Seahawks -------> 
Bengals @ 49ers ------------> 
Dolphins @ Chargers--------> 
Broncos @ Steelers----------> 

Sunday Night (include score):

Cardinals @ Eagles---------->

Monday Night:

Lions @ Saints--------------->








Week 15 Chantellabella

Thursday:

Buccaneers @ Rams -----> Bucs

Saturday:

Jets @ Cowboys ---------->Jets

Sunday:

Panthers @ Giants ------->Panthers
Titans @ Patriots --------->Patriots
Bills @ Redskins------------> Bills
Chiefs @ Ravens-----------> Chiefs
Texans @ Colts ------------> Texans
Falcons @ Jaguars----------> Falcons
Bears @ Vikings-------------> Bears
Packers @ Raiders----------> Packers
Browns @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Bengals @ 49ers ------------> Bengals
Dolphins @ Chargers--------> Chargers
Broncos @ Steelers----------> Steelers

Sunday Night (include score):

Cardinals @ Eagles----------> Cardinals 42-7

Monday Night:

Lions @ Saints--------------->Saints






Week 15 Chanty83

Thursday:

Buccaneers @ Rams -----> Bucs

Saturday:

Jets @ Cowboys ---------->Jets

Sunday:

Panthers @ Giants ------->Panthers
Titans @ Patriots --------->Patriots
Bills @ Redskins------------> Redskins 
Chiefs @ Ravens-----------> Chiefs
Texans @ Colts ------------> Colts
Falcons @ Jaguars----------> Falcons
Bears @ Vikings-------------> Vikings 
Packers @ Raiders----------> Packers
Browns @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Bengals @ 49ers ------------> Bengals
Dolphins @ Chargers--------> Chargers
Broncos @ Steelers----------> Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):

Cardinals @ Eagles----------> Cardinals 28-10

Monday Night:

Lions @ Saints--------------->Saints





Trendsetter's Picks

Week 15 Template

Thursday:

Buccaneers @ Rams --------> Buccaneers

Saturday:

Jets @ Cowboys -------------> Cowboys

Sunday:

Panthers @ Giants ----------> Giants
Titans @ Patriots ------------>Patriots
Bills @ Redskins-------------> Redskins
Chiefs @ Ravens-------------> Chiefs
Texans @ Colts --------------> Texans
Falcons @ Jaguars-----------> Jaguars
Bears @ Vikings-------------> Vikings
Packers @ Raiders----------> Packers
Browns @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Bengals @ 49ers ------------> Bengals
Dolphins @ Chargers--------> Dolphins
Broncos @ Steelers----------> Steelers

Sunday Night (include score):

Cardinals @ Eagles----------> Cardinals 27-20

Monday Night:

Lions @ Saints---------------> Saints


----------



## WhoDey85

Week 15 Template

Thursday:

Buccaneers @ Rams --------> Rams

Saturday:

Jets @ Cowboys -------------> Jets

Sunday:

Panthers @ Giants ----------> Giants
Titans @ Patriots ------------> Patriots
Bills @ Redskins-------------> Bills
Chiefs @ Ravens-------------> Chiefs
Texans @ Colts --------------> Colts
Falcons @ Jaguars-----------> Jaguars
Bears @ Vikings-------------> Vikings
Packers @ Raiders----------> Packers
Browns @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Bengals @ 49ers ------------> Bengals
Dolphins @ Chargers--------> Chargers
Broncos @ Steelers----------> Steelers

Sunday Night (include score):

Cardinals @ Eagles----------> Cardinals 29-20

Monday Night:

Lions @ Saints---------------> Saints


----------



## WhoDey85

Week 14 results

1.Daveyboy 11-5*
1.Chanty83 11-5*
3.Trendsetter 10-6
3.WhoDey 10-6
3.Chantellabella 10-6
3.AliBaba 10-6
7.Winds 9-7
7.Kevin001 9-7
9.SAgoOn 8-8

Overall results as of week 14 
Guys, I somehow had a wrong score on the loss side for Davey Boy and Winds. So I adjusted the losses side on theirs and kept their wins side. My first post was wrong because I added week 12's overall to week 14's scores. Duh! Thanks Who Dey for catching that. Hopefully I have it right now. I really couldn't figure out how I messed up with the losses side on Davey Boy and Winds, but it should be right now. In other words, guys, just ignore this week's math on your loss side. I must have done something in week's past and didn't catch it. 

Total scores for everybody are 205 on both sides now. 

Overall results as of week 14


1.Kevin001 131-74 ****
2.Davey Boy 127-78 *****
3.Winds 125-80 * 
3.AliBaba 125-80
5.Chanty83 124-81 ****
6.WhoDey85 123-82 *
7.SAgoOn 122 -83 *
8.Trendsetter 117-88*
9.Chantellabella 117-88 *


----------



## Kevin001

I'm slipping, tight race.

Week 15 Template

Thursday:

Buccaneers @ Rams --------> Rams

Saturday:

Jets @ Cowboys -------------> Jets

Sunday:

Panthers @ Giants ----------> Panthers
Titans @ Patriots ------------> Patriots
Bills @ Redskins-------------> Redskins 
Chiefs @ Ravens-------------> Chiefs
Texans @ Colts --------------> Houston 
Falcons @ Jaguars-----------> Jaguars
Bears @ Vikings-------------> Vikings
Packers @ Raiders----------> Packers
Browns @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Bengals @ 49ers ------------> Bengals
Dolphins @ Chargers--------> Dolphins 
Broncos @ Steelers----------> Steelers

Sunday Night (include score):

Cardinals @ Eagles----------> Cardinals 30-17

Monday Night:

Lions @ Saints---------------> Saints


----------



## Daveyboy

Week 15 Template

Thursday:

Buccaneers @ Rams --------> Rams

Saturday:

Jets @ Cowboys -------------> Jets

Sunday:

Panthers @ Giants ----------> Panthers
Titans @ Patriots ------------>Patriots
Bills @ Redskins-------------> Bills
Chiefs @ Ravens-------------> Chiefs
Texans @ Colts --------------> Texans
Falcons @ Jaguars-----------> Jaguars
Bears @ Vikings-------------> Vikings
Packers @ Raiders----------> Packers
Browns @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Bengals @ 49ers ------------> Bengals
Dolphins @ Chargers--------> Chargers
Broncos @ Steelers----------> Steelers

Sunday Night (include score):

Cardinals @ Eagles----------> Cardinals 30-17

Monday Night:

Lions @ Saints---------------> Saints


----------



## Daveyboy

Week 14 results

1.Daveyboy 11-5*
1.Chanty83 11-5*
3.Trendsetter 10-6
3.WhoDey 10-6
3.Chantellabella 10-6
3.AliBaba 10-6
7.Winds 9-7
7.Kevin001 9-7
9.SAgoOn 8-8

Overall results as of week 14

1.Kevin001 131-74 ****
2.Davey Boy 127-78 ****
3.Winds 125-80 * 
3.AliBaba 125-80
5.Chanty83 124-81 ***
6.WhoDey85 123-82 *
7.SAgoOn 122 -83 *
8.Trendsetter 117-88*
9.Chantellabella 117-88 *

@WhoDey85. Hate to be a whiny baby..
But I think I should have 5 *'s now....

Sorry..it's my only claim to fame.....


----------



## SA go0n

Week 15 Template

Thursday:

Buccaneers @ Rams --------> Rams

Saturday:

Jets @ Cowboys -------------> Jets

Sunday:

Panthers @ Giants ----------> Giants
Titans @ Patriots ------------> Patriots
Bills @ Redskins-------------> Redskins
Chiefs @ Ravens-------------> Chiefs
Texans @ Colts --------------> Texans
Falcons @ Jaguars-----------> Jaguars
Bears @ Vikings-------------> Vikings
Packers @ Raiders----------> Packers
Browns @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Bengals @ 49ers ------------> Bengals
Dolphins @ Chargers--------> Chargers
Broncos @ Steelers----------> Steelers

Sunday Night (include score):

Cardinals @ Eagles----------> Cardinals 56-25

Monday Night:

Lions @ Saints---------------> Lions


----------



## AliBaba

Week 15 Template

Thursday:

Buccaneers @ Rams --------> Rams

Saturday:

Jets @ Cowboys -------------> Jets

Sunday:

Panthers @ Giants ----------> Giants
Titans @ Patriots ------------> Patriots
Bills @ Redskins-------------> Bills
Chiefs @ Ravens-------------> Chiefs
Texans @ Colts --------------> Colts
Falcons @ Jaguars-----------> Jaguars
Bears @ Vikings-------------> Vikings
Packers @ Raiders----------> Packers
Browns @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Bengals @ 49ers ------------> Bengals
Dolphins @ Chargers--------> Chargers
Broncos @ Steelers----------> Steelers

Sunday Night (include score):

Cardinals @ Eagles----------> Cardinals 24-21

Monday Night:

Lions @ Saints---------------> Saints


----------



## WhoDey85

Daveyboy said:


> @WhoDey85. Hate to be a whiny baby..
> But I think I should have 5 *'s now....
> 
> Sorry..it's my only claim to fame.....


Hey no worries man, I fixed it for ya. Nice job on them five stars! Nobody should be feel bad speaking up if they spot an error. Let us know.

Updated overall results

Overall results as of week 14

1.Kevin001 131-74 ****
2.Davey Boy 127-78 *****
3.Winds 125-80 * 
3.AliBaba 125-80
5.Chanty83 124-81 ****
6.WhoDey85 123-82 *
7.SAgoOn 122 -83 *
8.Trendsetter 117-88*
9.Chantellabella 117-88 *


----------



## Winds

Week 15

Thursday:

Buccaneers @ Rams --------> Bucs

Saturday:

Jets @ Cowboys -------------> Jets

Sunday:

Panthers @ Giants ----------> Panthers
Titans @ Patriots ------------> Patriots
Bills @ Redskins-------------> Redskins
Chiefs @ Ravens-------------> Chiefs
Texans @ Colts --------------> Texans
Falcons @ Jaguars-----------> Jaguars
Bears @ Vikings-------------> Vikings
Packers @ Raiders----------> Packers
Browns @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Bengals @ 49ers ------------> Bengals
Dolphins @ Chargers--------> Chargers
Broncos @ Steelers----------> Steelers

Sunday Night (include score):

Cardinals @ Eagles----------> Cardinals (31 - 20)

Monday Night:

Lions @ Saints---------------> Saints


----------



## WhoDey85

Week 16 Template

Thursday:

Chargers @ Raiders ------->

Saturday:

Redskins @ Eagles --------->

Sunday:

49ers @ Lions -------------->
Steelers @ Ravens-----------> 
Cowboys @ Bills-------------> 
Bears @ Buccaneers---------> 
Panthers @ Falcons----------> 
Colts @ Dolphins-------------> 
Patriots @ Jets --------------> 
Texans @ Titans -------------> 
Browns @ Chiefs ------------> 
Jaguars @ Saints-------------> 
Packers @ Cardinals----------> 
Rams @ Seahawks-----------> 

Sunday Night (include score):

Giants @ Vikings-------------->

Monday Night:

Bengals @ Broncos------------>

Week 15 Results

1. SAgoOn 14-2 *
2.Winds 13-3
2.Kevin001 13-3
2.Daveyboy 13-3
5.Chantellabella 12-4
5.Chanty83 12-4
7.WhoDey 11-5
7.AliBaba 11-5
9.Trendsetter 10-6


Overall results as of week 15

1.Kevin001 144-77 ****
2.Davey Boy 140-81 *****
3.Winds 138-83 * 
4.Chanty83 136-85 ****
4.SAgoOn 136 -85 **
4.AliBaba 136-85
7.WhoDey85 134-87 *
8. Chantellabella 129-92 *
9.Trendsetter 127-94*




Week 16 Chanty83

Thursday:

Chargers @ Raiders -------> Chargers

Saturday:

Redskins @ Eagles ---------> Redskins

Sunday:

49ers @ Lions --------------> Lions
Steelers @ Ravens-----------> Steelers
Cowboys @ Bills-------------> Bills
Bears @ Buccaneers---------> Bucs
Panthers @ Falcons----------> Panthers
Colts @ Dolphins-------------> Colts
Patriots @ Jets --------------> Patriots
Texans @ Titans -------------> Texans
Browns @ Chiefs ------------> Chi
Jaguars @ Saints-------------> Saints
Packers @ Cardinals----------> Packers
Rams @ Seahawks-----------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Giants @ Vikings-------------->Vikings 35-21

Monday Night:

Bengals @ Broncos------------> Broncos




Week 16 Chantellabella

Thursday:

Chargers @ Raiders ------->Chargers

Saturday:

Redskins @ Eagles ---------> Redskins

Sunday:

49ers @ Lions -------------->Lions
Steelers @ Ravens-----------> Steelers
Cowboys @ Bills-------------> Bills
Bears @ Buccaneers---------> Bucs
Panthers @ Falcons----------> Panthers
Colts @ Dolphins-------------> Colts
Patriots @ Jets --------------> Patriots
Texans @ Titans -------------> Texans
Browns @ Chiefs ------------> Chiefs
Jaguars @ Saints-------------> Jaguars
Packers @ Cardinals----------> Cardinals
Rams @ Seahawks-----------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Giants @ Vikings-------------->Vikings 28-21

Monday Night:

Bengals @ Broncos------------> Bengals



Week 16 Trendsetter's picks

Thursday:

Chargers @ Raiders -------> Chargers 

Saturday:

Redskins @ Eagles ---------> Redskins

Sunday:

49ers @ Lions --------------> Lions 
Steelers @ Ravens-----------> Steelers 
Cowboys @ Bills-------------> Bills
Bears @ Buccaneers---------> Bears
Panthers @ Falcons----------> Panthers 
Colts @ Dolphins-------------> Colts
Patriots @ Jets --------------> Patriots 
Texans @ Titans -------------> Texans 
Browns @ Chiefs ------------> Chiefs 
Jaguars @ Saints-------------> Saints 
Packers @ Cardinals----------> Packers 
Rams @ Seahawks-----------> Seahawks 

Sunday Night (include score):

Giants @ Vikings-------------->Giants, 31-28

Monday Night:

Bengals @ Broncos------------> Broncos


----------



## WhoDey85

Week 16 Template

Thursday:

Chargers @ Raiders -------> Raiders

Saturday:

Redskins @ Eagles ---------> Redskins

Sunday:

49ers @ Lions --------------> Lions
Steelers @ Ravens-----------> Steelers
Cowboys @ Bills-------------> Bills
Bears @ Buccaneers---------> Buccaneers
Panthers @ Falcons----------> Panthers
Colts @ Dolphins-------------> Colts
Patriots @ Jets --------------> Jets
Texans @ Titans -------------> Texans
Browns @ Chiefs ------------> Chiefs
Jaguars @ Saints-------------> Saints
Packers @ Cardinals----------> Cardinals
Rams @ Seahawks-----------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Giants @ Vikings--------------> Vikings 24-21

Monday Night:

Bengals @ Broncos------------>Bengals


----------



## millenniumman75

@*WhoDey85* - You know, this past Sunday's game was completely ironic. They made the playoffs (FIFTH CONSECUTIVE YEAR, ANOTHER TEAM RECORD!) beating the team they have had to most trouble with throughout their existence.


----------



## WhoDey85

millenniumman75 said:


> @*WhoDey85* - You know, this past Sunday's game was completely ironic. They made the playoffs (FIFTH CONSECUTIVE YEAR, ANOTHER TEAM RECORD!) beating the team they have had to most trouble with throughout their existence.


Everyone is beating up on the 49ers this year, but yeah, five straight playoff appearances is pretty impressive in this day in age in the NFL. The Bengals have built one hell of a team, through some really nice drafts and by prioritizing continuity with players and coaches. I haven't always agreed with what they have done over the years but it has been really working out for them. You have to give them credit regardless of the playoff record.


----------



## millenniumman75

WhoDey85 said:


> Everyone is beating up on the 49ers this year, but yeah, five straight playoff appearances is pretty impressive in this day in age in the NFL. The Bengals have built one hell of a team, through some really nice drafts and by prioritizing continuity with players and coaches. I haven't always agreed with what they have done over the years but it has been really working out for them. You have to give them credit regardless of the playoff record.


I think they have been doing something different. Somebody had to have stood up to Mike Brown. I haven't heard his name at all since the Carson Palmer debacle.


----------



## Kevin001

Close race......

Week 16 Template

Thursday:

Chargers @ Raiders -------> Raiders

Saturday:

Redskins @ Eagles ---------> Eagles 

Sunday:

49ers @ Lions --------------> Lions
Steelers @ Ravens-----------> Steelers
Cowboys @ Bills-------------> Bills
Bears @ Buccaneers---------> Bucs
Panthers @ Falcons----------> Panthers
Colts @ Dolphins-------------> Colts
Patriots @ Jets --------------> Pats
Texans @ Titans -------------> Texans
Browns @ Chiefs ------------> Chiefs
Jaguars @ Saints-------------> Jags
Packers @ Cardinals----------> Cardinals
Rams @ Seahawks-----------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Giants @ Vikings--------------> Vikings 20-17

Monday Night:

Bengals @ Broncos------------>Denver


----------



## WhoDey85

millenniumman75 said:


> I think they have been doing something different. Somebody had to have stood up to Mike Brown. I haven't heard his name at all since the Carson Palmer debacle.


I think the Carson Palmer debacle woke Mike Brown up a little bit. His daughter and Marvin are making most of the calls now.


----------



## millenniumman75

WhoDey85 said:


> I think the Carson Palmer debacle woke Mike Brown up a little bit. His daughter and Marvin are making most of the calls now.


It was the best timing because Carson Palmer isn't all that either. :lol

I grew to despise Mike Brown's decisions with each passing year.


----------



## Daveyboy

Thursday: week 16

Chargers @ Raiders -------> Raiders

Saturday:

Redskins @ Eagles ---------> Eagles

Sunday:

49ers @ Lions --------------> Lions
Steelers @ Ravens-----------> Steelers
Cowboys @ Bills-------------> Bills
Bears @ Buccaneers---------> Buccaneers
Panthers @ Falcons----------> Panthers
Colts @ Dolphins-------------> Colts
Patriots @ Jets --------------> Jets
Texans @ Titans -------------> Titans
Browns @ Chiefs ------------> Chiefs
Jaguars @ Saints-------------> Saints
Packers @ Cardinals----------> Cardinals
Rams @ Seahawks-----------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Giants @ Vikings--------------> Vikings 41-13

Monday Night:

Bengals @ Broncos------------>Broncos


----------



## Winds

Week 16

Thursday:

Chargers @ Raiders -------> Raiders

Saturday:

Redskins @ Eagles ---------> Redskins

Sunday:

49ers @ Lions --------------> Lions
Steelers @ Ravens-----------> Steelers
Cowboys @ Bills-------------> Bills
Bears @ Buccaneers---------> Bucs
Panthers @ Falcons----------> Panthers
Colts @ Dolphins-------------> Dolphins
Patriots @ Jets --------------> Patriots
Texans @ Titans -------------> Texans
Browns @ Chiefs ------------> Chiefs
Jaguars @ Saints-------------> Saints
Packers @ Cardinals----------> Cardinals
Rams @ Seahawks-----------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Giants @ Vikings--------------> Vikings (27 - 23)

Monday Night:

Bengals @ Broncos------------> Broncos


----------



## SA go0n

Week 16 Template

Thursday:

Chargers @ Raiders -------> Raiders

Saturday:

Redskins @ Eagles ---------> Redskins

Sunday:

49ers @ Lions --------------> Lions
Steelers @ Ravens-----------> Steelers
Cowboys @ Bills-------------> Bills
Bears @ Buccaneers---------> Bucs
Panthers @ Falcons----------> Panthers
Colts @ Dolphins-------------> Colts
Patriots @ Jets --------------> Patriots
Texans @ Titans -------------> Texans
Browns @ Chiefs ------------> Chiefs
Jaguars @ Saints-------------> Jaguars
Packers @ Cardinals----------> Packers
Rams @ Seahawks-----------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Giants @ Vikings--------------> Vikings 24-3

Monday Night:

Bengals @ Broncos------------> Broncos


----------



## AliBaba

Week 16 Template

Thursday:

Chargers @ Raiders -------> Raiders

Saturday:

Redskins @ Eagles ---------> Eagles

Sunday:

49ers @ Lions --------------> Lions
Steelers @ Ravens-----------> Steelers
Cowboys @ Bills-------------> Bills
Bears @ Buccaneers---------> Bucs
Panthers @ Falcons----------> Panthers
Colts @ Dolphins-------------> Dolphins
Patriots @ Jets --------------> Patriots
Texans @ Titans -------------> Texans
Browns @ Chiefs ------------> Chiefs
Jaguars @ Saints-------------> Saints
Packers @ Cardinals----------> Cardinals
Rams @ Seahawks-----------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Giants @ Vikings--------------> Vikings 24-19

Monday Night:

Bengals @ Broncos------------> Broncos


----------



## WhoDey85

Week 17 Template


Sunday:

Jets @ Bills ------------------
Patriots @ Dolphins-----------> 
Saints @ Falcons-------------> 
Lions @ Bears----------------> 
Eagles @ Giants--------------> 
Redskins @ Cowboys--------> 
Titans @ Colts ---------------> 
Ravens @ Bengals -----------> 
Steelers @ Browns ----------> 
Jaguars @ Texans------------> 
Raiders @ Chiefs-------------> 
Chargers @ Broncos---------> 
Bucs @ Panthers--------------> 
Seahawks @ Cardinals-------> 
Rams @ 49ers----------------> 

Sunday Night:

Vikings @ Packers (include score) ------->





Week 16 Results

1.WhoDey 11-5 *
2.Winds 10 - 6
3.Daveyboy 10 - 6
4.Kevin001 9-7
4.Chanty83 9-7
4.SAgoOn 9-7
4.AliBaba 9-7
4.Trendsetter 9-7
9.Chantellabella 8-8



Overall results as of week 16


1.Kevin001 153-84****
2.Davey Boy 150-87 *****
3.Winds 148-89 * 
4.Chanty83 145-92 ****
4.SAgoOn 145 -92 **
4.WhoDey85 145-92 **
4.AliBaba 145-92
8. Chantellabella 137-100 *
9.Trendsetter 136-101*





Week 17 Chantellabella

Sunday:

Jets @ Bills ------------------- Jets
Patriots @ Dolphins-----------> Patriots
Saints @ Falcons--------------> Saints
Lions @ Bears-----------------> Bears
Eagles @ Giants---------------> Giants
Redskins @ Cowboys----------> Redskins
Titans @ Colts -----------------> Colts
Ravens @ Bengals -------------> Bengals
Steelers @ Browns ------------> Steelers
Jaguars @ Texans--------------> Texans
Raiders @ Chiefs---------------> Chiefs
Chargers @ Broncos-----------> Broncos
Bucs @ Panthers---------------> Panthers
Seahawks @ Cardinals---------> Cardinals
Rams @ 49ers------------------> Rams

Sunday Night:

Vikings @ Packers (include score) --------> Packers 28-21






Week 17 Chanty83

Sunday:

Jets @ Bills ------------------- Jets
Patriots @ Dolphins-----------> Patriots
Saints @ Falcons--------------> Saints
Lions @ Bears-----------------> Lions
Eagles @ Giants---------------> Giants
Redskins @ Cowboys----------> Redskins
Titans @ Colts -----------------> Colts
Ravens @ Bengals -------------> Bengals
Steelers @ Browns ------------> Steelers
Jaguars @ Texans--------------> Texans
Raiders @ Chiefs---------------> Chiefs
Chargers @ Broncos-----------> Broncos
Bucs @ Panthers---------------> Panthers
Seahawks @ Cardinals---------> Cardinals
Rams @ 49ers------------------> Rams

Sunday Night:

Vikings @ Packers (include score) --------> Packers 42-35




Trendsetter's picks

Week 17 Template


Sunday:

Jets @ Bills ------------------> Jets 
Patriots @ Dolphins-----------> Patriots 
Saints @ Falcons-------------> Saints 
Lions @ Bears----------------> Lions 
Eagles @ Giants--------------> Giants 
Redskins @ Cowboys--------> Redskins
Titans @ Colts ---------------> Colts 
Ravens @ Bengals -----------> Bengals 
Steelers @ Browns ----------> Steelers 
Jaguars @ Texans------------> Jaguars
Raiders @ Chiefs-------------> Chiefs 
Chargers @ Broncos---------> Broncos 
Bucs @ Panthers--------------> Panthers 
Seahawks @ Cardinals-------> Seahawks 
Rams @ 49ers----------------> Rams

Sunday Night:

Vikings @ Packers (include score) -------> Packers, 20-17


----------



## WhoDey85

Week 17 Template


Sunday:

Jets @ Bills ------------------> Jets
Patriots @ Dolphins-----------> Patriots
Saints @ Falcons-------------> Falcons
Lions @ Bears----------------> Bears
Eagles @ Giants--------------> Giants
Redskins @ Cowboys--------> Cowboys
Titans @ Colts ---------------> Colts
Ravens @ Bengals -----------> Bengals
Steelers @ Browns ----------> Steelers
Jaguars @ Texans------------> Texans
Raiders @ Chiefs-------------> Chiefs
Chargers @ Broncos---------> Broncos
Bucs @ Panthers--------------> Panthers
Seahawks @ Cardinals-------> Cardinals
Rams @ 49ers----------------> Rams

Sunday Night:

Vikings @ Packers (include score) -------> Vikings 24-17


----------



## Kevin001

Is this the last week? Good luck everyone.

Week 17 Template

Sunday:

Jets @ Bills ------------------> Jets
Patriots @ Dolphins-----------> Patriots
Saints @ Falcons-------------> Falcons
Lions @ Bears----------------> Lions 
Eagles @ Giants--------------> Giants
Redskins @ Cowboys--------> Redskins 
Titans @ Colts ---------------> Colts
Ravens @ Bengals -----------> Bengals
Steelers @ Browns ----------> Steelers
Jaguars @ Texans------------> Texans
Raiders @ Chiefs-------------> Chiefs
Chargers @ Broncos---------> Broncos
Bucs @ Panthers--------------> Panthers
Seahawks @ Cardinals-------> Cardinals
Rams @ 49ers----------------> Rams

Sunday Night:

Vikings @ Packers (include score) -------> Packers 20-17


----------



## SA go0n

Cant believe the regular season's almost over. 

Week 17 Template


Sunday:

Jets @ Bills ------------------Jets
Patriots @ Dolphins-----------> Pats
Saints @ Falcons-------------> Falcons
Lions @ Bears----------------> Lions
Eagles @ Giants--------------> Giants
Redskins @ Cowboys--------> Cowboys
Titans @ Colts ---------------> Colts
Ravens @ Bengals -----------> Bengals
Steelers @ Browns ----------> Steelers
Jaguars @ Texans------------> Texans
Raiders @ Chiefs-------------> Chiefs
Chargers @ Broncos---------> Broncos
Bucs @ Panthers--------------> Panthers
Seahawks @ Cardinals-------> Cardinals
Rams @ 49ers----------------> Rams

Sunday Night:

Vikings @ Packers (include score) -------> Packers 14-13


----------



## Daveyboy

Week 17 Template


Sunday:

Jets @ Bills ------------------Jets
Patriots @ Dolphins-----------> Pats
Saints @ Falcons-------------> Falcons
Lions @ Bears----------------> Bears
Eagles @ Giants--------------> Giants
Redskins @ Cowboys--------> Redskins
Titans @ Colts ---------------> Titans
Ravens @ Bengals -----------> Bengals
Steelers @ Browns ----------> Steelers
Jaguars @ Texans------------> Texans
Raiders @ Chiefs-------------> Chiefs
Chargers @ Broncos---------> Broncos
Bucs @ Panthers--------------> Panthers
Seahawks @ Cardinals-------> Cardinals
Rams @ 49ers----------------> Rams

Sunday Night:

Vikings @ Packers (include score) -------> Vikings 17-13


----------



## Winds

Week 17


Sunday:

Jets @ Bills ------------------> Jets
Patriots @ Dolphins-----------> Patriots
Saints @ Falcons-------------> Falcons
Lions @ Bears----------------> Lions
Eagles @ Giants--------------> Giants
Redskins @ Cowboys--------> Redskins
Titans @ Colts ---------------> Colts
Ravens @ Bengals -----------> Bengals
Steelers @ Browns ----------> Steelers
Jaguars @ Texans------------> Texans
Raiders @ Chiefs-------------> Chiefs
Chargers @ Broncos---------> Broncos
Bucs @ Panthers--------------> Panthers
Seahawks @ Cardinals-------> Seahawks
Rams @ 49ers----------------> Rams

Sunday Night:

Vikings @ Packers (include score) -------> Packers (27-24)


----------



## AliBaba

Week 17


Sunday:

Jets @ Bills ------------------> Bills
Patriots @ Dolphins-----------> Patriots
Saints @ Falcons-------------> Falcons
Lions @ Bears----------------> Bears
Eagles @ Giants--------------> Giants
Redskins @ Cowboys--------> Cowboys
Titans @ Colts ---------------> Colts
Ravens @ Bengals -----------> Bengals
Steelers @ Browns ----------> Steelers
Jaguars @ Texans------------> Texans
Raiders @ Chiefs-------------> Chiefs
Chargers @ Broncos---------> Broncos
Bucs @ Panthers--------------> Panthers
Seahawks @ Cardinals-------> Cardinals
Rams @ 49ers----------------> 49ers

Sunday Night:

Vikings @ Packers (include score) -------> Packers (27-17)


----------



## WhoDey85

Week 17 Results

1.Trendsetter 10-6*
1.Winds 10 - 6*
1.Chanty83 10-6*
4.AliBaba 9-7
4.Kevin001 9-7
6.WhoDey 8-8
6.Daveyboy 8-8
6.SAgoOn 8-8
6.Chantellabella 8-8

Overall Results of 2015-2016 NFL pick em’s game!
Congratulations Kevin001!

Great game, guys! It’s been fun. I hope you guys will play again next year 

1.Kevin001 162-91****
2.Davey Boy 158-95 *****
2.Winds 158-95 ** 
4.Chanty83 155-98 *****
5.AliBaba 154-99
6.SAgoOn 153 -100 **
6.WhoDey85 153-100 **
8.Trendsetter 146-107**
9. Chantellabella 145-108 *


Thanks to WhoDey and Sidhe and all others who helped us play on two different forums!


----------



## WhoDey85

Congrats Kev, nice picking man. How does it feel being this years Pick em champ?! 



Thanks Chantellabella for taking over for Cam. Nice year everyone. Everyone finished pretty close. 

What am I supposed to pick now that the contest is over? My nose? :wink2:


----------



## Daveyboy

Oh well 2nd place is OK.. I think I was 3rd last year...

Congrats to @Kevin001 , just couldn't catch you over the month....

Thanks to @cam and @WhoDey85 ..

RIP my Jets. . Go Steelers...ha


----------



## Kevin001

WhoDey85 said:


> Congrats Kev, nice picking man. How does it feel being this years Pick em champ?!





Daveyboy said:


> Congrats to @Kevin001 , just couldn't catch you over the month....


Well I'll be damn. My first year on this forum and playing. Feels good I guess. It was fun, thanks everyone. So what do I win? :um................ just messing, I hope I'm around for the next one .


----------



## SA go0n

Kevin001 said:


> Well I'll be damn. My first year on this forum and playing. Feels good I guess. It was fun, thanks everyone. So what do I win? :um................ just messing, I hope I'm around for the next one .


You should join our fantasy football league next year, if that's your thing.


----------



## Kevin001

SA go0n said:


> You should join our fantasy football league next year, if that's your thing.


I never was interested in fantasy sports tbh. Too much dedication involved with the picking players weekly or whatever. I know its a lot involved.


----------

